# My ABCDior



## averagejoe

Some celebrities attending the Dior Couture show were spotted with the new MyLadyDior, which comes with personalized charms that slide into a piece of leather near the base of the strap as opposed to snap-on/twist-off pins. The new style is also available for the first time in what appears to be satin (could be velvet too, can't really tell from the picture), with crystal-inlaid charms:


----------



## Greentea

Love


----------



## Venessa84

That green is sure a statement!


----------



## dammie

Venessa84 said:


> That green is sure a statement!


100%


----------



## CrazyCool01

Just woowww [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## natalia0128

Wow, nice strap... i just saw on IG too.
I wish they would sell the strap separate


----------



## SapphireGem

Oh wow!  That explains why the My Lady Dior was absent from the website for weeks (not that I check daily or anything ) .  Thanks for the info!


----------



## averagejoe

natalia0128 said:


> Wow, nice strap... i just saw on IG too.
> I wish they would sell the strap separate


I like this personalization more. There are more possibilities, and the charms look very secure this way.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

That green is TDF!


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

Obsessed with this new strap, I much prefer it. I really hope they do the black with silver hw in this style. 
Anyone know a release date?


----------



## averagejoe

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Obsessed with this new strap, I much prefer it. I really hope they do the black with silver hw in this style.
> Anyone know a release date?


It's already at some boutiques. Call your local Dior to inquire.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Oh I really love this dag, I just wish it didn't have all these charms on it! Is the big key chain like letter-charm removable? I assume it's not?

Any way, gorgeous bag. The green would not suit me at all, no matter how much I wound want it to,  but I loved the look of it. I hope someone on here buys it cause it is really lovely! The second on the other hand.. also gorgeous!


----------



## averagejoe

Thenewestgirl said:


> Oh I really love this dag, I just wish it didn't have all these charms on it! Is the big key chain like letter-charm removable? I assume it's not?
> 
> Any way, gorgeous bag. The green would not suit me at all, no matter how much I wound want it to,  but I loved the look of it. I hope someone on here buys it cause it is really lovely! The second on the other hand.. also gorgeous!


The D I O R charms hanging from the grommet under the handles is not removable, although you can wear the bag backwards and there will not be any charms at all.


----------



## fairchild119

Ooh, I like this personalization more than the badges. It's more understated.I hope they will sell the strap only next time so I can swap with my existing MLD strap.


----------



## natalia0128

my SA just sent me new lady dior
are they gorgeous???? and more strap details.. 
does anyone know if the price goes up already????


----------



## natalia0128

fairchild119 said:


> Ooh, I like this personalization more than the badges. It's more understated.I hope they will sell the strap only next time so I can swap with my existing MLD strap.


yes , I hope they would sell the strap separately.


----------



## rikkuex

+1 to selling the strap separately! Does anyone know if they do?

I have the MLD from late 2017 that came with a luggage tag - the strap is thicker than the one from the "main MLD line" and without badges; I was actually recently thinking and wondering if they'd sell me the strap separately cause I love the personalisation!


----------



## ilovediorbags

Is the My ABCDior (with alphabets instead of badges) part of the permanent collection or is it just going to be for the SS2019?


----------



## natalia0128

hey, I just went to Dior boutique to fix my bag. The Dior manager confirmed the new  myladydior bag doesn't sell the strap separately. you have to buy a new myladydior bag in order to get new strap. 
on the older version with the pins, I don't see any new pins release ( I think they stop making those anymore)
sad sad


----------



## tinkerella

Sharing a pic my SA sent me of the new MLD from the abcdior collection. Soooo pretty


----------



## averagejoe

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 4346916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic my SA sent me of the new MLD from the abcdior collection. Soooo pretty


I love these colours!


----------



## Venessa84

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 4346916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic my SA sent me of the new MLD from the abcdior collection. Soooo pretty



These are so cool!


----------



## ceedoan

Hey guys!! I got this new style MLD in a gorgeous color called “fard” and had to send it back bc of issues with the charms not able to slide onto the strap. Please make sure you (or your SA’s if you’re not near the boutique/Dept. store) check the strap and make sure your charms can slide on before purchasing!! My charms came in a separate bag and when I tried  to slide the first charm on this is what happened to the strap [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] the end where it is sealed/glazed started to peel and the charm already cause indentations in the leather. I am was not rough with it. It completely freaked me out so i stopped trying to get them on for fear of causing more issues. I  texted my SA and was told I might’ve gotten a defective strap. So check before you buy!! I love the new design and so excited to get this too!! But sadly it’s going back and I’m taking a break. I may try it again in the future but right now just scarred [emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## AngelYuki

ceedoan said:


> Hey guys!! I got this new style MLD in a gorgeous color called “fard” and had to send it back bc of issues with the charms not able to slide onto the strap. Please make sure you (or your SA’s if you’re not near the boutique/Dept. store) check the strap and make sure your charms can slide on before purchasing!! My charms came in a separate bag and when I tried  to slide the first charm on this is what happened to the strap [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] the end where it is sealed/glazed started to peel and the charm already cause indentations in the leather. I am was not rough with it. It completely freaked me out so i stopped trying to get them on for fear of causing more issues. I  texted my SA and was told I might’ve gotten a defective strap. So check before you buy!! I love the new design and so excited to get this too!! But sadly it’s going back and I’m taking a break. I may try it again in the future but right now just scarred [emoji22][emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 4346959
> View attachment 4346960



That's unfortunate  it's such a lovely bag. Love the color combination


----------



## Lanymara

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 4346916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic my SA sent me of the new MLD from the abcdior collection. Soooo pretty



Wow, I love the rose gold! [emoji7]

What other colors did you see?


----------



## averagejoe

ceedoan said:


> Hey guys!! I got this new style MLD in a gorgeous color called “fard” and had to send it back bc of issues with the charms not able to slide onto the strap. Please make sure you (or your SA’s if you’re not near the boutique/Dept. store) check the strap and make sure your charms can slide on before purchasing!! My charms came in a separate bag and when I tried  to slide the first charm on this is what happened to the strap [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] the end where it is sealed/glazed started to peel and the charm already cause indentations in the leather. I am was not rough with it. It completely freaked me out so i stopped trying to get them on for fear of causing more issues. I  texted my SA and was told I might’ve gotten a defective strap. So check before you buy!! I love the new design and so excited to get this too!! But sadly it’s going back and I’m taking a break. I may try it again in the future but right now just scarred [emoji22][emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 4346959
> View attachment 4346960


Yikes! Thanks for sharing this!

Perhaps its best to ask the SA to put the charms on at the store before buying. That way, if they mess up the strap, then you don't have to buy the bag.


----------



## tinkerella

Lanymara said:


> Wow, I love the rose gold! [emoji7]
> 
> What other colors did you see?



Yes the metallic ones were so eye catching I totally didn’t notice the black one hiding behind till much later lol! She only sent me this pic.. but think I might need to drop by this weekend to check the actual bags out in person.  Will take more pics if I do!


----------



## tinkerella

ceedoan said:


> Hey guys!! I got this new style MLD in a gorgeous color called “fard” and had to send it back bc of issues with the charms not able to slide onto the strap. Please make sure you (or your SA’s if you’re not near the boutique/Dept. store) check the strap and make sure your charms can slide on before purchasing!! My charms came in a separate bag and when I tried  to slide the first charm on this is what happened to the strap [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] the end where it is sealed/glazed started to peel and the charm already cause indentations in the leather. I am was not rough with it. It completely freaked me out so i stopped trying to get them on for fear of causing more issues. I  texted my SA and was told I might’ve gotten a defective strap. So check before you buy!! I love the new design and so excited to get this too!! But sadly it’s going back and I’m taking a break. I may try it again in the future but right now just scarred [emoji22][emoji22]



Thanks for sharing!! 
Agree with averagejoe that perhaps the SA should help put the charms on in store so that any exchanges can be done on the spot.


----------



## ayakabx

natalia0128 said:


> hey, I just went to Dior boutique to fix my bag. The Dior manager confirmed the new  myladydior bag doesn't sell the strap separately. you have to buy a new myladydior bag in order to get new strap.
> on the older version with the pins, I don't see any new pins release ( I think they stop making those anymore)
> sad sad



Thanks for the update  that's so unfortunate - the new straps are so pretty!


----------



## ceedoan

AngelYuki said:


> That's unfortunate  it's such a lovely bag. Love the color combination



I KNOW!!!  me too. i LOVEEEE beige/blush/pink shades. i may reorder in the future but will wait to see if anyone else has these issues since this is a new release. 



averagejoe said:


> Yikes! Thanks for sharing this!
> 
> Perhaps its best to ask the SA to put the charms on at the store before buying. That way, if they mess up the strap, then you don't have to buy the bag.



YW!! my SA was off that day!! :-/ unlucky for me otherwise he for sure would've put the charms on and seen the issue. his coworker packed up the bag and the charms separately. DOH!!! 



tinkerella said:


> Thanks for sharing!!
> Agree with averagejoe that perhaps the SA should help put the charms on in store so that any exchanges can be done on the spot.



agree, i think anyone interested in this new style needs to slide the charms on before committing to the purchase just make sure they don't have this issue.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 4346916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic my SA sent me of the new MLD from the abcdior collection. Soooo pretty


Is this in the US? thanks!


----------



## myli0891

ceedoan said:


> Hey guys!! I got this new style MLD in a gorgeous color called “fard” and had to send it back bc of issues with the charms not able to slide onto the strap. Please make sure you (or your SA’s if you’re not near the boutique/Dept. store) check the strap and make sure your charms can slide on before purchasing!! My charms came in a separate bag and when I tried  to slide the first charm on this is what happened to the strap [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] the end where it is sealed/glazed started to peel and the charm already cause indentations in the leather. I am was not rough with it. It completely freaked me out so i stopped trying to get them on for fear of causing more issues. I  texted my SA and was told I might’ve gotten a defective strap. So check before you buy!! I love the new design and so excited to get this too!! But sadly it’s going back and I’m taking a break. I may try it again in the future but right now just scarred [emoji22][emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 4346959
> View attachment 4346960


Love this color! thanks for the tip


----------



## tinkerella

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Is this in the US? thanks!



Hi sprinkles  I am located in Singapore but I’m sure the US boutiques should be getting these colours too!


----------



## Kristy0316

Sharing the new My Lady Dior Picture
This color called "Fard"
	

		
			
		

		
	




Not only the strap different, the length of the strap also slightly shorter than the previous design. It falls just nice on my height!


----------



## Lanymara

Do we already know definitly in which colors My Lady ABCDior is coming out?

So far I have seen white, black, some kind of forest green and nude, but I haven‘t spotted Rose Poudre yet [emoji85]


----------



## dioremi

May I check if how the new strap varies from the old in terms of length and thickness? Understand from a couple of posts above that it's shorter?


----------



## Pinkie*

Beautiful bags


----------



## Pursegirl65

I just purchased this bag. It’s the fard color as well, but the hardware is the same color as the bag. I was told by my SA that the hardware is this color throughout the metal and it will hold up very well. Would love feedback on your experience with this hardware. Thank you!


----------



## natalia0128

Quick question, the new myladydior only comes in gold hardware... cause i saw most of letters come with new strap is gold.


----------



## averagejoe

Pursegirl65 said:


> View attachment 4359447
> View attachment 4359448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased this bag. It’s the fard color as well, but the hardware is the same color as the bag. I was told by my SA that the hardware is this color throughout the metal and it will hold up very well. Would love feedback on your experience with this hardware. Thank you!


This bag is beautiful! I love the hardware matching the bag so perfectly. It is not possible for metal to have this colour throughout, though. Unless the hardware is made of plastic (which I'm sure it's not made of), it will show a silver metal underneath when it is scratched. It won't scratch that easily, thankfully, as the coating is thick.


----------



## Pursegirl65

averagejoe said:


> This bag is beautiful! I love the hardware matching the bag so perfectly. It is not possible for metal to have this colour throughout, though. Unless the hardware is made of plastic (which I'm sure it's not made of), it will show a silver metal underneath when it is scratched. It won't scratch that easily, thankfully, as the coating is thick.


Thank you so much for your feedback. I agree about the hardware. I had no idea how it could be the same color throughout the metal. I love the color! Thanks again.


----------



## yenny90

averagejoe said:


> This bag is beautiful! I love the hardware matching the bag so perfectly. It is not possible for metal to have this colour throughout, though. Unless the hardware is made of plastic (which I'm sure it's not made of), it will show a silver metal underneath when it is scratched. It won't scratch that easily, thankfully, as the coating is thick.



I believe the hardware is very similar to the ultra black. Still metal but powder coated with colour to achieve the matte finishing.


----------



## Pursegirl65

yenny90 said:


> I believe the hardware is very similar to the ultra black. Still metal but powder coated with colour to achieve the matte finishing.


Do you have experience with the powder coat being durable long term? I am hoping it will be durable. Thank you for your response.


----------



## raspberrypink

Pursegirl65 said:


> View attachment 4359447
> View attachment 4359448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased this bag. It’s the fard color as well, but the hardware is the same color as the bag. I was told by my SA that the hardware is this color throughout the metal and it will hold up very well. Would love feedback on your experience with this hardware. Thank you!


I love this bag and that the hardware is the same colour as the bag! 
Just wondering how's the matt leather of the bag? I saw it in the shop and was not sure how the treated leather will last. Dior seems to be really going for the treated leather in their recent collections. As much as I love the touch and look of it, it feels like the leather may not survive daily usage and scratches.
Would really love to hear your feedback on this. Thank you for sharing your lovely pictures!


----------



## Pursegirl65

raspberrypink said:


> I love this bag and that the hardware is the same colour as the bag!
> Just wondering how's the matt leather of the bag? I saw it in the shop and was not sure how the treated leather will last. Dior seems to be really going for the treated leather in their recent collections. As much as I love the touch and look of it, it feels like the leather may not survive daily usage and scratches.
> Would really love to hear your feedback on this. Thank you for sharing your lovely pictures!


I will certainly let you know. I have not received the bag yet. After some time of wearing it I will keep you posted. Thank you!


----------



## raspberrypink

Pursegirl65 said:


> I will certainly let you know. I have not received the bag yet. After some time of wearing it I will keep you posted. Thank you!


Thanks thanks!  Sorry I thought you have received this beauty already!  Cant wait for your mod shots


----------



## Pursegirl65

raspberrypink said:


> Thanks thanks!  Sorry I thought you have received this beauty already!  Cant wait for your mod shots


This week it is being delivered. A lot of stores have already sold out of the bag. I will keep you posted


----------



## color_lover456

Anyone know whether or not they plan on adding the My Lady Dior back to the US website?


----------



## yenny90

Pursegirl65 said:


> Do you have experience with the powder coat being durable long term? I am hoping it will be durable. Thank you for your response.



I have the ultra black lady dior but I do not use it on a daily basis but to answer your question, I am using the ultra black wallet on a daily basis. The matte leather holds up quite well surprisingly. Believe me, I too was afraid of scratching it / having my oily hands stain it. Thank goodness it didnt. I am loving the matte leather more and more everyday. 
About the powder coat on my wallet, no problem at all for me so far. 

Hope this helps! Can't wait for your baby to arrive!


----------



## Pursegirl65

yenny90 said:


> I have the ultra black lady dior but I do not use it on a daily basis but to answer your question, I am using the ultra black wallet on a daily basis. The matte leather holds up quite well surprisingly. Believe me, I too was afraid of scratching it / having my oily hands stain it. Thank goodness it didnt. I am loving the matte leather more and more everyday.
> About the powder coat on my wallet, no problem at all for me so far.
> 
> Hope this helps! Can't wait for your baby to arrive!


Thank you so so much for your feedback!! I feel better already. Love your beauties!! Gorgeous classic pieces


----------



## lalame

Pursegirl65 said:


> View attachment 4359447
> View attachment 4359448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased this bag. It’s the fard color as well, but the hardware is the same color as the bag. I was told by my SA that the hardware is this color throughout the metal and it will hold up very well. Would love feedback on your experience with this hardware. Thank you!



Omg I love this! I just bought a black Mini this weekend but I would’ve totally gone for this if I had seen it. Is it a My Lady? Can you share the cost? Is the leather calfskin or lamb? Sorry for all the questions!  So beautiful


----------



## Pursegirl65

lalame said:


> Omg I love this! I just bought a black Mini this weekend but I would’ve totally gone for this if I had seen it. Is it a My Lady? Can you share the cost? Is the leather calfskin or lamb? Sorry for all the questions!  So beautiful


  M0565ILOI FARD MED LADY DIOR MATTE 
It is stunning from the pics. I am receiving mine this week. It is calfskin and supposed to be durable. 4500.00 Happy to share with you. It’s exciting when you find something new. Please let me know if you have any further questions. Happy to help.


----------



## lalame

Pursegirl65 said:


> M0565ILOI FARD MED LADY DIOR MATTE
> It is stunning from the pics. I am receiving mine this week. It is calfskin and supposed to be durable. 4500.00 Happy to share with you. It’s exciting when you find something new. Please let me know if you have any further questions. Happy to help.



I need to come back to Europe again soon to grab this classy and edgy girl.  I’m new to Dior and felt the traditional Lady was a little too “charmy” and flashy for me so I went for the mini as a smaller bite of it. This is PERFECT!


----------



## Pursegirl65

lalame said:


> I need to come back to Europe again soon to grab this classy and edgy girl.  I’m new to Dior and felt the traditional Lady was a little too “charmy” and flashy for me so I went for the mini as a smaller bite of it. This is PERFECT!


I am new as well to Dior. This is my second one and I definitely go for a more modern look. Please post your mini when you can... This bag is selling out. Just so you know.


----------



## yenny90

lalame said:


> I need to come back to Europe again soon to grab this classy and edgy girl.  I’m new to Dior and felt the traditional Lady was a little too “charmy” and flashy for me so I went for the mini as a smaller bite of it. This is PERFECT!



You should get your SA to reserve it for you ASAP.


----------



## Clarisasg

Hi guys, does anyone know if they'll discontinue My Lady Dior (with badges) and completely replace them with My ABCDior? Or they will still sell them both?


----------



## lalame

Clarisasg said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know if they'll discontinue My Lady Dior (with badges) and completely replace them with My ABCDior? Or they will still sell them both?



I believe they are discontinuing the badges. When I checked several Dior stores in Paris last week, many didn’t even have the one with badges in stock anymore.


----------



## Lanymara

Some My AbcDior Bags are up online! [emoji7]

Does anyone know whether more colors will come up, especially a rose poudre version, and whether silver hardware will be available at one point?

Considering getting one for my upcoming wedding day with our initials on it [emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

Lanymara said:


> View attachment 4367704
> View attachment 4367705
> 
> 
> Some My AbcDior Bags are up online! [emoji7]
> 
> Does anyone know whether more colors will come up, especially a rose poudre version, and whether silver hardware will be available at one point?
> 
> Considering getting one for my upcoming wedding day with our initials on it [emoji4]


More colours will be released, but Rose Poudre is usually paired with light gold hardware. They may release a soft pink that comes with silver hardware, though.


----------



## Lanymara

averagejoe said:


> More colours will be released, but Rose Poudre is usually paired with light gold hardware. They may release a soft pink that comes with silver hardware, though.



Thanks for the info, looking forward to it! [emoji177]


----------



## AngelYuki

Lanymara said:


> View attachment 4367704
> View attachment 4367705
> 
> 
> Some My AbcDior Bags are up online! [emoji7]
> 
> Does anyone know whether more colors will come up, especially a rose poudre version, and whether silver hardware will be available at one point?
> 
> Considering getting one for my upcoming wedding day with our initials on it [emoji4]


Thanks for sharing! Which country are you from, if I may ask? I wasn't able to find it on the website for my country.


----------



## Lanymara

AngelYuki said:


> Thanks for sharing! Which country are you from, if I may ask? I wasn't able to find it on the website for my country.



I found them on the Swiss website, but you can‘t click on them to see the details...


----------



## AngelYuki

Lanymara said:


> I found them on the Swiss website, but you can‘t click on them to see the details...


Thank you! I see. So still not available to order


----------



## xxekdnjs

Not sure if this is where to ask... but does anyone have information on the pearl pink Lady Dior (second picture on the first post)? Like if it's being sold worldwide, etc. 
Apparently, there were 30 in stock in Korea but someone just posted on their Instagram that they purchased the last one  Crossing my fingers I can purchase it elsewhere.. TIA!


----------



## AngelYuki

xxekdnjs said:


> Not sure if this is where to ask... but does anyone have information on the pearl pink Lady Dior (second picture on the first post)? Like if it's being sold worldwide, etc.
> Apparently, there were 30 in stock in Korea but someone just posted on their Instagram that they purchased the last one  Crossing my fingers I can purchase it elsewhere.. TIA!


Not sure if this one is the same bag. The strap color looks different. I saw the metallic ones posted on Instagram by girls from Asia and Australia. Suzy is promoting it, so it's probably super popular.


----------



## xxekdnjs

AngelYuki said:


> Not sure if this one is the same bag. The strap color looks different. I saw the metallic ones posted on Instagram by girls from Asia and Australia. Suzy is promoting it, so it's probably super popular.


LOL I've probably seen all the posts you're referring to. Aside from Korea and Australia, the only other location that popped up on the feed was Hong Kong. I do think it is the same bag, just the latter is filtered. 
Yeah, I first saw the bag on Suzy's Instagram and was obsessed. I didn't know the bag was being exclusively sold at a particular department store location in Korea as a pop-up store that's ending tomorrow.


----------



## AngelYuki

xxekdnjs said:


> LOL I've probably seen all the posts you're referring to. Aside from Korea and Australia, the only other location that popped up on the feed was Hong Kong. I do think it is the same bag, just the latter is filtered.
> Yeah, I first saw the bag on Suzy's Instagram and was obsessed. I didn't know the bag was being exclusively sold at a particular department store location in Korea as a pop-up store that's ending tomorrow.


I believe it is also available in Singapore. Tinkerella posted this from Singapore:


tinkerella said:


> View attachment 4346916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic my SA sent me of the new MLD from the abcdior collection. Soooo pretty


----------



## tinkerella

Yes you’re right angel, they are available in Singapore too


----------



## AngelYuki

The ABCDior bags are on the U.S. website now for purchase. First 3 charms are free, after that is 65$ each. You can select up to 6 charms. *Check under Handbags: New Arrivals


----------



## natalia0128

AngelYuki said:


> The ABCDior bags are on the U.S. website now for purchase. First 3 charms are free, after that is 65$ each. You can select up to 6 charms. *Check under Handbags: New Arrivals


wow the charms for new dior more expensive than last one $65 and $35


----------



## Bentley1

I think I may add a star too, but on the website it just shows the plain gold star? I’m loving the Star with the Swarovski Crystals seen In the second pic (which was posted earlier in this thread). Guess the website doesn’t show all the options ?


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any calfskin ABCDior please or all lambskin ?? International version of website has only lambskin


----------



## Lanymara

Bentley1 said:


> I think I may add a star too, but on the website it just shows the plain gold star? I’m loving the Star with the Swarovski Crystals seen In the second pic (which was posted earlier in this thread). Guess the website doesn’t show all the options ?



I really like this rose color below!

Still patiently waiting for the My Lady ABCDior to be released in rose poudre though! [emoji56]


----------



## Lanymara

Just seen a new color of My Lady ABCDior pop up on Instagram!

Hoping to see some more colors soon! [emoji304]


----------



## Lorz25

ceedoan said:


> Hey guys!! I got this new style MLD in a gorgeous color called “fard” and had to send it back bc of issues with the charms not able to slide onto the strap. Please make sure you (or your SA’s if you’re not near the boutique/Dept. store) check the strap and make sure your charms can slide on before purchasing!! My charms came in a separate bag and when I tried  to slide the first charm on this is what happened to the strap [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] the end where it is sealed/glazed started to peel and the charm already cause indentations in the leather. I am was not rough with it. It completely freaked me out so i stopped trying to get them on for fear of causing more issues. I  texted my SA and was told I might’ve gotten a defective strap. So check before you buy!! I love the new design and so excited to get this too!! But sadly it’s going back and I’m taking a break. I may try it again in the future but right now just scarred [emoji22][emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 4346959
> View attachment 4346960


Do you know what color code this bag had??


----------



## Lexagirl

Ugh I just caved and bought an ABCDior even though I'm not supposed to be buying anything. But my SA told me it's come out in a lavender color. And then she put a mitzah on the handle and i was done. I haven't actually seen the bag in person, so here's hoping! I'll share a picture when it arrives.


----------



## AngelYuki

Lexagirl said:


> Ugh I just caved and bought an ABCDior even though I'm not supposed to be buying anything. But my SA told me it's come out in a lavender color. And then she put a mitzah on the handle and i was done. I haven't actually seen the bag in person, so here's hoping! I'll share a picture when it arrives.


Can't wait to see it! I'm not supposed to buy anything, but all these gorgeous releases from Dior is making it difficult to resist.


----------



## Lanymara

Lexagirl said:


> Ugh I just caved and bought an ABCDior even though I'm not supposed to be buying anything. But my SA told me it's come out in a lavender color. And then she put a mitzah on the handle and i was done. I haven't actually seen the bag in person, so here's hoping! I'll share a picture when it arrives.



Lavender sounds nice [emoji171]

Did she mention any other colors being released?


----------



## Lexagirl

Lanymara said:


> Lavender sounds nice [emoji171]
> 
> Did she mention any other colors being released?


No other colors that she knew about right now.


----------



## Lanymara

Lexagirl said:


> No other colors that she knew about right now.



Thank you!


----------



## AngelYuki

Bentley1 said:


> I think I may add a star too, but on the website it just shows the plain gold star? I’m loving the Star with the Swarovski Crystals seen In the second pic (which was posted earlier in this thread). Guess the website doesn’t show all the options ?


I was able to see this at my store in San Francisco. The crystal ones cost 100$, but you can pick it as one of your free ones. There's a blue star and green clover


----------



## Bentley1

AngelYuki said:


> I was able to see this at my store in San Francisco. The crystal ones cost 100$, but you can pick it as one of your free ones. There's a blue star and green clover


Thanks so much for the info that’s really helpful!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Two new calfskin ABCDior bags - picture is pale gold and video is Hyper Pink

View attachment 4396538


----------



## Starbrite

My new baby! They told me this color is exclusive to the Middle East but I am not sure if that is true.. the SA called it dark cherry but it also pulls eggplant


----------



## averagejoe

Starbrite said:


> My new baby! They told me this color is exclusive to the Middle East but I am not sure if that is true.. the SA called it dark cherry but it also pulls eggplant


It looks beautiful! Not sure if it is an exclusive Middle East colour (although I know that a gold capsule collection was just released in the Middle East to coincide with the reprisal of the SS2019 Haute Couture collection in Dubai).


----------



## AngelYuki

I went to Saks and the Dior boutique yesterday intending to buy the fard MLD, but was told it was sold out in all of USA. I checked out the rose gold and fard color lambskin on the LD WOC. I found the rose gold to be more of a metallic coral color and the fard was more brown in person. There weren't many MLD colors available for the new version. I'm glad this lavender color was there, as purple is my favorite color. 

Definitely have your SA put the charms on. My SA put the charms on for me, but when I got home I noticed the star was upside down and wanted to rearrange it. It took some time and the charms are definitely tight on the strap.

The old MLD strap on the shortest setting is slightly longer than the strap on the new MLD. For those who are on the short or tall side.


----------



## averagejoe

AngelYuki said:


> I went to Saks and the Dior boutique yesterday intending to buy the fard MLD, but was told it was sold out in all of USA. I checked out the rose gold and fard color lambskin on the LD WOC. I found the rose gold to be more of a metallic coral color and the fard was more brown in person. There weren't many MLD colors available for the new version. I'm glad this lavender color was there, as purple is my favorite color.
> 
> Definitely have your SA put the charms on. My SA put the charms on for me, but when I got home I noticed the star was upside down and wanted to rearrange it. It took some time and the charms are definitely tight on the strap.
> 
> The old MLD strap on the shortest setting is slightly longer than the strap on the new MLD. For those who are on the short or tall side.


IT is so pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## AngelYuki

averagejoe said:


> IT is so pretty! Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Starbrite said:


> My new baby! They told me this color is exclusive to the Middle East but I am not sure if that is true.. the SA called it dark cherry but it also pulls eggplant


Great color!


----------



## AngelYuki

When I was looking down at my bag today, I noticed the side of the star charm also has crystals. Can't believe I didn't notice it before. I'm extremely impressed with the details and design of the MLD


----------



## Anna Carroll

I went to Saks today to check My Lady dior ABC out.The SA told me the Fard color was sold out everywhere. I tried the old version and the ABC and felt like the ABC is a little short for me when doing crossbody, but it’s perfect for shoulder bag. I’m about 5’5. 

They also said the ABC only have light gold charm, not really yellow gold while the medium has it. And only in Lamb skin. Hope that helps.


----------



## Lanymara

AngelYuki said:


> I went to Saks and the Dior boutique yesterday intending to buy the fard MLD, but was told it was sold out in all of USA. I checked out the rose gold and fard color lambskin on the LD WOC. I found the rose gold to be more of a metallic coral color and the fard was more brown in person. There weren't many MLD colors available for the new version. I'm glad this lavender color was there, as purple is my favorite color.
> 
> Definitely have your SA put the charms on. My SA put the charms on for me, but when I got home I noticed the star was upside down and wanted to rearrange it. It took some time and the charms are definitely tight on the strap.
> 
> The old MLD strap on the shortest setting is slightly longer than the strap on the new MLD. For those who are on the short or tall side.



This looks so beautiful!

Still waiting for it to be released in rose poudre.... [emoji177]


----------



## xkyonkichix

AngelYuki said:


> I went to Saks and the Dior boutique yesterday intending to buy the fard MLD, but was told it was sold out in all of USA. I checked out the rose gold and fard color lambskin on the LD WOC. I found the rose gold to be more of a metallic coral color and the fard was more brown in person. There weren't many MLD colors available for the new version. I'm glad this lavender color was there, as purple is my favorite color.
> 
> Definitely have your SA put the charms on. My SA put the charms on for me, but when I got home I noticed the star was upside down and wanted to rearrange it. It took some time and the charms are definitely tight on the strap.
> 
> The old MLD strap on the shortest setting is slightly longer than the strap on the new MLD. For those who are on the short or tall side.



This color is gorgeous! I thought it was the Fard color. Do you know the name of this lavender color? It's super sweet looking.


----------



## AngelYuki

xkyonkichix said:


> This color is gorgeous! I thought it was the Fard color. Do you know the name of this lavender color? It's super sweet looking.


Thank you!  Sorry, I don't know the name of the color, but the reference number is: M0538OCAL M51P.


----------



## ceedoan

xkyonkichix said:


> This color is gorgeous! I thought it was the Fard color. Do you know the name of this lavender color? It's super sweet looking.



Hi! It’s called “lavender rose” it’s such a pretty color, also comes in many others styles (saddle, saddle belt bag, j’adior crossbody and diorama was what i saw. There may be more!) 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4405790


----------



## fairchild119

AngelYuki said:


> I went to Saks and the Dior boutique yesterday intending to buy the fard MLD, but was told it was sold out in all of USA. I checked out the rose gold and fard color lambskin on the LD WOC. I found the rose gold to be more of a metallic coral color and the fard was more brown in person. There weren't many MLD colors available for the new version. I'm glad this lavender color was there, as purple is my favorite color.
> 
> Definitely have your SA put the charms on. My SA put the charms on for me, but when I got home I noticed the star was upside down and wanted to rearrange it. It took some time and the charms are definitely tight on the strap.
> 
> The old MLD strap on the shortest setting is slightly longer than the strap on the new MLD. For those who are on the short or tall side.




This color is so pretty. Congrats on your new MLD. And the crystal charm is gorgeous.


----------



## fairchild119

AngelYuki said:


> I went to Saks and the Dior boutique yesterday intending to buy the fard MLD, but was told it was sold out in all of USA. I checked out the rose gold and fard color lambskin on the LD WOC. I found the rose gold to be more of a metallic coral color and the fard was more brown in person. There weren't many MLD colors available for the new version. I'm glad this lavender color was there, as purple is my favorite color.
> 
> Definitely have your SA put the charms on. My SA put the charms on for me, but when I got home I noticed the star was upside down and wanted to rearrange it. It took some time and the charms are definitely tight on the strap.
> 
> The old MLD strap on the shortest setting is slightly longer than the strap on the new MLD. For those who are on the short or tall side.




And we have the same mitzah!


----------



## AngelYuki

fairchild119 said:


> This color is so pretty. Congrats on your new MLD. And the crystal charm is gorgeous.


Thank you! I really like the Mitzahs from the Tarot collection. I didn't like the one they designed for my initial in the ABC mitzahs.


----------



## fdc

AngelYuki said:


> I went to Saks and the Dior boutique yesterday intending to buy the fard MLD, but was told it was sold out in all of USA. I checked out the rose gold and fard color lambskin on the LD WOC. I found the rose gold to be more of a metallic coral color and the fard was more brown in person. There weren't many MLD colors available for the new version. I'm glad this lavender color was there, as purple is my favorite color.
> 
> Definitely have your SA put the charms on. My SA put the charms on for me, but when I got home I noticed the star was upside down and wanted to rearrange it. It took some time and the charms are definitely tight on the strap.
> 
> The old MLD strap on the shortest setting is slightly longer than the strap on the new MLD. For those who are on the short or tall side.


Wow this is such a beauty! Congratulations! 
Would you have the exact name of the color please? Thank you!


----------



## AngelYuki

fdc said:


> Wow this is such a beauty! Congratulations!
> Would you have the exact name of the color please? Thank you!


Thanks! The reference number is: M0538OCAL M51P. @ceedoan said the color is called "lavender rose".


----------



## Starbrite

Has anyone had any quality issues with their abcdior? In 2 weeks im on my 3rd bag! Im not new to designer bags or Dior and im also not that finiky but it's been ridiculous.. first one had spots all across the inside of the handle.. almost like a substance tht didnt agree with the leather was splattered on it (i could have sworn i thoroughly checked it before they packed it but maybe in the light i didnt notice).. i took it in and they said theyd send it to get it fixed but my husband through a fit saying its a few days old so they replaced it.. a week later i noticed a popped stitch!.. again they were reluctant and said they cant do anything but send it away.. my husband had to step in again (i also find it very annoying how they took him more seriously thn they took me.. maybe because he got a little loud in the store).. so they finally replaced it AGAIN! I love Dior because of their quality but this isnt a good start..


----------



## AngelYuki

Starbrite said:


> Has anyone had any quality issues with their abcdior? In 2 weeks im on my 3rd bag! Im not new to designer bags or Dior and im also not that finiky but it's been ridiculous.. first one had spots all across the inside of the handle.. almost like a substance tht didnt agree with the leather was splattered on it (i could have sworn i thoroughly checked it before they packed it but maybe in the light i didnt notice).. i took it in and they said theyd send it to get it fixed but my husband through a fit saying its a few days old so they replaced it.. a week later i noticed a popped stitch!.. again they were reluctant and said they cant do anything but send it away.. my husband had to step in again (i also find it very annoying how they took him more seriously thn they took me.. maybe because he got a little loud in the store).. so they finally replaced it AGAIN! I love Dior because of their quality but this isnt a good start..



What color did you get?

@ceedoan had some issues with sliding the charms on. I had my SA do it for me and there was no damage to the strap. However when I got home I noticed my star charm was upside down, so I rearranged it. The charms are definitely a tight fit and the strap can easily get damaged if you're not careful.

I don't think I've had quality issues. Though I do notice a little bit of wear after the first use. Mainly light scratches to the bottom of the smooth leather and the handles. There is one small scuff, but it was my fault. I didn't realize when I used the shoulder strap, the clasp was rubbing against the handle. I plan to add a 2nd Mitzah to protect the other handle.


----------



## Anna Carroll

I went to Dior store again today because I’m still not sure what size I should get. 
What do you think? I really like the chain of mini LD, but size is really small. ABC LD has short strap while old version has longer strap but I don’t like the spin.


----------



## Starbrite

AngelYuki said:


> What color did you get?
> 
> @ceedoan had some issues with sliding the charms on. I had my SA do it for me and there was no damage to the strap. However when I got home I noticed my star charm was upside down, so I rearranged it. The charms are definitely a tight fit and the strap can easily get damaged if you're not careful.
> 
> I don't think I've had quality issues. Though I do notice a little bit of wear after the first use. Mainly light scratches to the bottom of the smooth leather and the handles. There is one small scuff, but it was my fault. I didn't realize when I used the shoulder strap, the clasp was rubbing against the handle. I plan to add a 2nd Mitzah to protect the other handle.


I got a burgundy
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 /cherry color.. i def feel the leather is sensitive compared to my other Dior bag but i dont mind the scratches.. i do mind popped stiches though in less thn a week of wear


----------



## averagejoe

Anna Carroll said:


> I went to Dior store again today because I’m still not sure what size I should get.
> What do you think? I really like the chain of mini LD, but size is really small. ABC LD has short strap while old version has longer strap but I don’t like the spin.


I like the MyABCDior more on you. The strap length is a bit shorter but this means that the bag will look better when slung over the shoulder (instead of cross-body). 

Don't get the mini. If it doesn't fit your essentials, then you won't use it.


----------



## Lanymara

I‘ve just noticed a new color popping up in the search results on the Swiss Dior page. However, you can‘t click on it (yet) to get more details. 

Does anyone know what the color is called and if additional colors are scheduled for release?


----------



## thejenjenshow

Lanymara said:


> I‘ve just noticed a new color popping up in the search results on the Swiss Dior page. However, you can‘t click on it (yet) to get more details.
> 
> Does anyone know what the color is called and if additional colors are scheduled for release?
> 
> View attachment 4411966



Yes, this is the new lavender color.  It just popped up for purchase on the US Dior website.  It looks beautiful for Spring but I’m still hoping to find the Fard color


----------



## AngelYuki

thejenjenshow said:


> Yes, this is the new lavender color.  It just popped up for purchase on the US Dior website.  It looks beautiful for Spring but I’m still hoping to find the Fard color


I see it in stock on the US website


----------



## thejenjenshow

AngelYuki said:


> I see it in stock on the US website


Thank you, I did end up buying it!!! I’m reeeeeaally hoping it’s in great condition and that I won’t have to return it! I’ll post up on this thread when it arrives


----------



## racho

thejenjenshow said:


> Thank you, I did end up buying it!!! I’m reeeeeaally hoping it’s in great condition and that I won’t have to return it! I’ll post up on this thread when it arrives


May i know if pearly grey or anything near is in the release for the dior abc by end may?


----------



## crosses

I wish they did the ABC in the lotus color... I love the lavender one but lotus takes the cake. right now I feel like I'm gonna settle on the black one but will definitely try on all options in the store (the mini in lotus is still one of them).


----------



## Cindydior

Anybody know the interior color of this bag?


natalia0128 said:


> my SA just sent me new lady dior
> are they gorgeous???? and more strap details..
> does anyone know if the price goes up already????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327958
> View attachment 4327960
> View attachment 4327961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUAny





natalia0128 said:


> my SA just sent me new lady dior
> are they gorgeous???? and more strap details..
> does anyone know if the price goes up already????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327958
> View attachment 4327960
> View attachment 4327961


----------



## Cindydior

Anybody know what’s the color for the interior?


----------



## Cindydior

Kristy0316 said:


> Sharing the new My Lady Dior Picture
> This color called "Fard"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348999
> 
> 
> Not only the strap different, the length of the strap also slightly shorter than the previous design. It falls just nice on my height!


May I know what is the interior color?


----------



## Kerari

Notice the listing for lavender rose is gone from Dior’s website 
Looking to buy my first Dior bag but fard is sold out sadly. 
Does anyone have a clue on how long it takes for bags to go back on stock or if new color releases happen often?


----------



## Kristy0316

Cindydior said:


> May I know what is the interior color?


Sorry I forgot the interior color. Couldn't help


----------



## Anna Carroll

I finally got it. My 1st Dior bag ever and I’m so happy with it. 
But wondering why it’s made in Italy even I purchased it in Paris???!!!

Below is my unboxing video for My ABC Dior


----------



## natalia0128

Anna Carroll said:


> I finally got it. My 1st Dior bag ever and I’m so happy with it.
> But wondering why it’s made in Italy even I purchased it in Paris???!!!
> 
> Below is my unboxing video for My ABC Dior



No matter where you purchase the bag at. the lady dior bag made in italy


----------



## dotty8

AngelYuki said:


> I went to Saks and the Dior boutique yesterday intending to buy the fard MLD, but was told it was sold out in all of USA. I checked out the rose gold and fard color lambskin on the LD WOC. I found the rose gold to be more of a metallic coral color and the fard was more brown in person. There weren't many MLD colors available for the new version. I'm glad this lavender color was there, as purple is my favorite color.
> 
> Definitely have your SA put the charms on. My SA put the charms on for me, but when I got home I noticed the star was upside down and wanted to rearrange it. It took some time and the charms are definitely tight on the strap.
> 
> The old MLD strap on the shortest setting is slightly longer than the strap on the new MLD. For those who are on the short or tall side.



That's gorgeous!  I would pick the exact same everything  (except the letter would be different)


----------



## AngelYuki

dotty8 said:


> That's gorgeous!  I would pick the exact same everything  (except the letter would be different)


Thanks!


----------



## Venessa84

natalia0128 said:


> No matter where you purchase the bag at. the lady dior bag made in italy



This isn’t accurate. I purchased a Lady Dior in the US and it’s Made in France.


----------



## natalia0128

Venessa84 said:


> This isn’t accurate. I purchased a Lady Dior in the US and it’s Made in France.


really,  I guess it depends on the lot made in France.


----------



## AngelYuki

Out of curiosity, I checked My ABCDior and it says made in Italy. But in this post, some one mentioned their Lady Dior is made in France: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lady-dior-from-lafayette-made-in-france.983632/
I believe most Dior handbags are made in Italy though.


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

Cindydior said:


> Anybody know what’s the color for the interior?


I have this bag, the internal is chocolate brown fabric x


----------



## Cindydior

WolfieluvsBags said:


> I have this bag, the internal is chocolate brown fabric x


Thank you. Do u mind showing me  the card I’m curious because I saw someone letting go this bag but the card seems odd


----------



## am1ly

Love it!


----------



## Anna Carroll

Do you know if the Date code is attached inside My Lady dior? I couldn’t find it, so how can I find out the actual date it was made? The authentic card’s date is the purchase date I think.
Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Anna Carroll said:


> Do you know if the Date code is attached inside My Lady dior? I couldn’t find it, so how can I find out the actual date it was made? The authentic card’s date is the purchase date I think.
> Thanks!


It should be on a leather tab sewn into the lining of the interior pocket


----------



## Anna Carroll

averagejoe said:


> It should be on a leather tab sewn into the lining of the interior pocket



Thank you!
I found it. Also i notice there are some white spots like a glue to me, and some scratches on the leather when I opened the package. Do you think if I can exchange it in US? It was bought from France. 
I called the local store and they said the exchange/return policy is 10 days but they don’t accept oversea purchases. They recommend I call the main line of customer service to see if they can help but they don’t work over the weekend though. 
Does anyone have any experience with this situation?

Thanks in advance


----------



## averagejoe

Anna Carroll said:


> Thank you!
> I found it. Also i notice there are some white spots like a glue to me, and some scratches on the leather when I opened the package. Do you think if I can exchange it in US? It was bought from France.
> I called the local store and they said the exchange/return policy is 10 days but they don’t accept oversea purchases. They recommend I call the main line of customer service to see if they can help but they don’t work over the weekend though.
> Does anyone have any experience with this situation?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I would try calling Dior customer service as suggested. 

Do you have photos of the flaws? Maybe they're not glue.


----------



## Anna Carroll

averagejoe said:


> I would try calling Dior customer service as suggested.
> 
> Do you have photos of the flaws? Maybe they're not glue.



I have attached the photos. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## averagejoe

Anna Carroll said:


> I have attached the photos. Please let me know what you think.


Yikes! Some of these are scratches (from nails, most likely), and some of the ones on the Cannage quilting look like scratches by some type of tool. The white stuff may be glue residue.

I would ask for an exchange and send these pictures to their customer service email.


----------



## AngelYuki

Just watched a MLD unboxing. It seems Dior has changed the strap to make the charms slide on more easily. Also the charms sit higher up on the strap now. I'm glad they made this change


----------



## averagejoe

AngelYuki said:


> Just watched a MLD unboxing. It seems Dior has changed the strap to make the charms slide on more easily. Also the charms sit higher up on the strap now. I'm glad they made this change


Wow they changed that so soon after its launch. I like where the charms are now.


----------



## Kerari

Got my bag from Galeries Lafayette and mine has the new strap! It was also said it was made in Italy.


----------



## chocciebiccie

Kerari said:


> Got my bag from Galeries Lafayette and mine has the new strap! It was also said it was made in Italy.



So pretty, congrats!! Do you know when your bag was made at all? I reserved another through my SA the yesterday but she says it doesn't have the new strap...


----------



## Kerari

chocciebiccie said:


> So pretty, congrats!! Do you know when your bag was made at all? I reserved another through my SA the yesterday but she says it doesn't have the new strap...


Thank you! I was so excited to get my hands on it. Awww thats quite a bummer but I hope you get yours soon! Mine was made in April of this year.


----------



## racho

Kerari said:


> Thank you! I was so excited to get my hands on it. Awww thats quite a bummer but I hope you get yours soon! Mine was made in April of this year.


Wat colour is this? Ts.


----------



## Starbrite

averagejoe said:


> Wow they changed that so soon after its launch. I like where the charms are now.


i prefer the original.. these seem like they are floating.. 

i got the bag as soon as it was released but now I am worried about this change. In Dubai there are A LOT of fakes, i am worried ppl will now think mine is fake since it looks different than the ones that are being sold..


----------



## averagejoe

Starbrite said:


> i prefer the original.. these seem like they are floating..
> 
> i got the bag as soon as it was released but now I am worried about this change. In Dubai there are A LOT of fakes, i am worried ppl will now think mine is fake since it looks different than the ones that are being sold..


I wouldn't worry about that. People think that bags are fake for all sorts of misinformed reasons. Some people think the older Lady Dior bags are fake because of the way the sides are sewn to the front and back panels (I would be surprised if the Lady Dior did not have any modifications in the last two decades). Others think some seasonal colours are fake because they have never seen them before. I heard someone say (I think in a YouTube video) that if the Lady Dior has logo lining, then it is fake. What bogus! The Lady Dior was made with a logo lining for many years.

Why should we care about people's uninformed opinions? As long as I know my own bag is real, then I'm good.


----------



## Starbrite

averagejoe said:


> I wouldn't worry about that. People think that bags are fake for all sorts of misinformed reasons. Some people think the older Lady Dior bags are fake because of the way the sides are sewn to the front and back panels (I would be surprised if the Lady Dior did not have any modifications in the last two decades). Others think some seasonal colours are fake because they have never seen them before. I heard someone say (I think in a YouTube video) that if the Lady Dior has logo lining, then it is fake. What bogus! The Lady Dior was made with a logo lining for many years.
> 
> Why should we care about people's uninformed opinions? As long as I know my own bag is real, then I'm good.


You are 100% right! Thank you for that


----------



## crosses

does anybody know if the bejeweled star charm is available in Europe as well? I cant find it on the website as of right now...


----------



## AngelYuki

crosses said:


> does anybody know if the bejeweled star charm is available in Europe as well? I cant find it on the website as of right now...


I don't think it was available online. It was available at the boutiques, but may have sold out. So definitely check with your local boutique to see if it is available still.


----------



## crosses

Kerari said:


> Got my bag from Galeries Lafayette and mine has the new strap! It was also said it was made in Italy.


i never realized there was a new strap. i bought mine yesterday and panicked when my sister sent me pics from instagram showing the old strap.  why did they change the strap anyway?


----------



## AngelYuki

crosses said:


> i never realized there was a new strap. i bought mine yesterday and panicked when my sister sent me pics from instagram showing the old strap.  why did they change the strap anyway?


It is easier to slide the charms on the new strap.


----------



## Starbrite

I got the idea from a girl on instagram that I follow and love it! She seemed to use velvet ribbon but I had a burgundy velvet scarf that I cut up and used.. it worked perfectly

 it looks more red in the picture


----------



## Bentley1

Just got the Lavender one that I’ve been eyeing for months. Absolutely in love. 

Although I thought the crystal Star had white/clear crystals? This one has bluish ones? Does it only come in this blue color or is there indeed a clear version? Thanks for letting me share


----------



## averagejoe

Bentley1 said:


> Just got the Lavender one that I’ve been eyeing for months. Absolutely in love.
> 
> Although I thought the crystal Star had white/clear crystals? This one has bluish ones? Does it only come in this blue color or is there indeed a clear version? Thanks for letting me share


Congratulations!

From this picture posted by @natalia0128 the crystals look "white", so I think it comes in clear/white as well.


----------



## Bentley1

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> From this picture posted by @natalia0128 the crystals look "white", so I think it comes in clear/white as well.


Thank you! 
Oh great to know, thank you for the info!
I’m going to contact my SA and see if he can swap it out for the clear as that’s the one I wanted  happy to hear they’re available!


----------



## AngelYuki

Bentley1 said:


> Just got the Lavender one that I’ve been eyeing for months. Absolutely in love.
> 
> Although I thought the crystal Star had white/clear crystals? This one has bluish ones? Does it only come in this blue color or is there indeed a clear version? Thanks for letting me share


Congrats!! Bag twins!  Mines also has the blue crystals. Haven't seen the clear version. The only other crystal charm I've seen is the clover with green crystals.


----------



## Adelelyn17

How much is this bag at the heathrow Airport?


----------



## Designer_Dreams

What do you guys think about the lavender rose color? I want a grey, but after reading all the reviews people are raving more about the ABC over the lucky badges. I don’t necessarily like the badges, but I was looking more at color instead of the strap when I went to the boutique. Lavender is the ABC and the grey is the lucky badges... should I do grey or rose the boutique is in another state from where I live, so I can’t go inside to try both on again...


----------



## kkatie

Designer_Dreams said:


> What do you guys think about the lavender rose color? I want a grey, but after reading all the reviews people are raving more about the ABC over the lucky badges. I don’t necessarily like the badges, but I was looking more at color instead of the strap when I went to the boutique. Lavender is the ABC and the grey is the lucky badges... should I do grey or rose the boutique is in another state from where I live, so I can’t go inside to try both on again...


I think if you are up for waiting, they will definitely put the grey in the My ABCDior, maybe as seasonal piece but it will happen.
In any case I am more into greys rather than pinks, so get the one that is more you, no matter what ppl prefer


----------



## Lorz25

kkatie said:


> I think if you are up for waiting, they will definitely put the grey in the My ABCDior, maybe as seasonal piece but it will happen.
> In any case I am more into greys rather than pinks, so get the one that is more you, no matter what ppl prefer


There is a light grey one out now though! The photo is from patel_neesha on Instagram and she said she bought it at Harrods. I don't know if it's only for the UK though...


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Lorz25 said:


> There is a light grey one out now though! The photo is from patel_neesha on Instagram and she said she bought it at Harrods. I don't know if it's only for the UK though...


I saw this exact picture! I asked the SA and he’s looking to see what he can find... I technically already purchased the badges in the gray, but they forgot to ship it to me 2 weeks ago... so I have the option to swap it out still...


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hi!!

am really struggling to decide between metallic grey Calfskin ABCDIOR or Black lambskin ABCDior. 

Do any one have metallic calfskin and let me know how good it is with color transfer/scratches and peeling please. 

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## Clarisasg

Hi, I think it's beter


Designer_Dreams said:


> What do you guys think about the lavender rose color? I want a grey, but after reading all the reviews people are raving more about the ABC over the lucky badges. I don’t necessarily like the badges, but I was looking more at color instead of the strap when I went to the boutique. Lavender is the ABC and the grey is the lucky badges... should I do grey or rose the boutique is in another state from where I live, so I can’t go inside to try both on again...



I like the grey too but I prefer the ABCD over the lucky badges, just like you. So I'm patiently waiting until the grey one is out! However, I recently found this lighter grey color as Lorz25 said earlier and I personally love it! I don't know where to find it though, as this color is not available on the website yet. But you might want to consider it. x

Oh, and does anyone know whether this is a permanent or seasonal color?


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Clarisasg said:


> Hi, I think it's beter
> 
> 
> I like the grey too but I prefer the ABCD over the lucky badges, just like you. So I'm patiently waiting until the grey one is out! However, I recently found this lighter grey color as Lorz25 said earlier and I personally love it! I don't know where to find it though, as this color is not available on the website yet. But you might want to consider it. x
> 
> Oh, and does anyone know whether this is a permanent or seasonal color?
> View attachment 4487606
> View attachment 4487607


I texted my SA the pic the other day... Still no word back from him yet... technically my BF already bought me the lucky badges in grey. But since it's a (super) early bday present, I can't use until September anyways. So, I'm really in no rush. I may just have the SA return the grey we already bought & give store credit. Then just take my chances on a lighter grey appearing over the next 2 months... bc this is the one I really want!


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Clarisasg said:


> Hi, I think it's beter
> 
> 
> I like the grey too but I prefer the ABCD over the lucky badges, just like you. So I'm patiently waiting until the grey one is out! However, I recently found this lighter grey color as Lorz25 said earlier and I personally love it! I don't know where to find it though, as this color is not available on the website yet. But you might want to consider it. x
> 
> Oh, and does anyone know whether this is a permanent or seasonal color?
> View attachment 4487606
> View attachment 4487607


OMG YAY! I just found this one in a boutique.... placing the order now! Should be here next week


----------



## jyyanks

I also have the light gray and I love it!!!  I bought it in Amsterdam and it’s the perfect neutral bag that goes with everything.


----------



## anan

i


CrazyCool01 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> am really struggling to decide between metallic grey Calfskin ABCDIOR or Black lambskin ABCDior.
> 
> Do any one have metallic calfskin and let me know how good it is with color transfer/scratches and peeling please.
> 
> Thanks a lot !!


 
I've just got this exact one today in the small size, it seems pretty durable as far as I can tell, but I can't comment for sure till I start using it.


----------



## kkatie

Clarisasg said:


> Hi, I think it's beter
> 
> 
> I like the grey too but I prefer the ABCD over the lucky badges, just like you. So I'm patiently waiting until the grey one is out! However, I recently found this lighter grey color as Lorz25 said earlier and I personally love it! I don't know where to find it though, as this color is not available on the website yet. But you might want to consider it. x
> 
> Oh, and does anyone know whether this is a permanent or seasonal color?
> View attachment 4487606
> View attachment 4487607


Omg is soooo beautiful 
It must be a seasonal piece as it’s not found online in France, like the new green ones


----------



## anan

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> am really struggling to decide between metallic grey Calfskin ABCDIOR or Black lambskin ABCDior.
> 
> Do any one have metallic calfskin and let me know how good it is with color transfer/scratches and peeling please.
> 
> Thanks a lot !!


Just wanted to warn you that the suede interior of the metallic bag is really annoying. It's black and causes color transfer onto the items which you put inside it and I'm not sure if there is anyway around it. I regret getting it for this reason.


----------



## saraudarau

A question. I just bought My first Dior bag, the my ABCDior bag in black. Does these bags come with an authenticity card like Chanel bags? Couldn’t find one with the receipt or inside the bag. It’s purchased in the Dior boutique so I’m not worried, just wondering .


----------



## anan

saraudarau said:


> A question. I just bought My first Dior bag, the my ABCDior bag in black. Does these bags come with an authenticity card like Chanel bags? Couldn’t find one with the receipt or inside the bag. It’s purchased in the Dior boutique so I’m not worried, just wondering .


It comes with an authenticity card. You will usually find it in the back zipper pocket.


----------



## saraudarau

anan said:


> It comes with an authenticity card. You will usually find it in the back zipper pocket.



Thanks for your answer. It was very helpful. You are completely right about the card.


----------



## CrazyCool01

anan said:


> i
> 
> 
> I've just got this exact one today in the small size, it seems pretty durable as far as I can tell, but I can't comment for sure till I start using it.



Thanks a lot for your reply @anan


----------



## wyu1229

jyyanks said:


> I also have the light gray and I love it!!!  I bought it in Amsterdam and it’s the perfect neutral bag that goes with everything.


beautiful bag.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Here she is I’m so happy I was able to swap the lucky badges to the ABC... technically she has to sit pretty in her Dior box until my bday (September), but I had to unbox to make certain she was perfect. Yay!


----------



## Lorz25

Designer_Dreams said:


> Here she is I’m so happy I was able to swap the lucky badges to the ABC... technically she has to sit pretty in her Dior box until my bday (September), but I had to unbox to make certain she was perfect. Yay!


It’s gorgeous!! 
Congrats on your new bag (even if you have to wait awhile to use it )!


----------



## wyu1229

Designer_Dreams said:


> Here she is I’m so happy I was able to swap the lucky badges to the ABC... technically she has to sit pretty in her Dior box until my bday (September), but I had to unbox to make certain she was perfect. Yay!


congrats.


----------



## jyyanks

wyu1229 said:


> beautiful bag.



Thank you so much! It was an unexpected purchase!


----------



## Clarisasg

Designer_Dreams said:


> Here she is I’m so happy I was able to swap the lucky badges to the ABC... technically she has to sit pretty in her Dior box until my bday (September), but I had to unbox to make certain she was perfect. Yay!



So pretty!! Congrats hun! Do you know if this is a seasonal or permanent color? I'm searching for the exact same one. And where did you purchase this?


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Clarisasg said:


> So pretty!! Congrats hun! Do you know if this is a seasonal or permanent color? I'm searching for the exact same one. And where did you purchase this?


I’m not certain if it’s permanent. Based off the website colors avail now, I think seasonal... the tag says it was made Feb 2019... I was in Atlanta, GA for a layover end of June. The SA found this one somewhere in the company in July. While he was looking though, I was doing my own research and found it also at Dior Atlanta in Saks. Mine is from Dior Buckhead Boutique Atlanta. Try giving the ATL Dior Saks a call. They had one avail in the middle of July. Also, I do know Buckhead got a new shipment of colors in the day they sent mine out... so they might have one also  good luck!


----------



## averagejoe

I wanted to share these satin versions of the My ABCDior. I saw the black version in Rome and was so impressed by how beautiful it looked with the strass-inlaid charms. 









There are also calfskin metallic versions:







These should be more scratch-resistant than the lambskin versions, if that is what is holding someone back from purchasing a My ABCDior.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Designer_Dreams said:


> Here she is I’m so happy I was able to swap the lucky badges to the ABC... technically she has to sit pretty in her Dior box until my bday (September), but I had to unbox to make certain she was perfect. Yay!



Congrats! She’s a beauty. I’m also a September baby and have just purchased mine this past August and will also sit pretty until my bday


----------



## averagejoe

Here is the black satin one:


----------



## UneLiaison

Any experiences with the satin? Is it durable or does one have to baby it? I am very tempted to buy the baby blue satin.


----------



## luckylove

UneLiaison said:


> Any experiences with the satin? Is it durable or does one have to baby it? I am very tempted to buy the baby blue satin.



I have a couple of Dior satin evening bags from years ago. Though they aren't from the Lady Dior collection, I found the fabric to be quite durable. They are both still in pristine condition. HTH


----------



## Newbie2016

averagejoe said:


> Here is the black satin one:



Has anyone bought the satin ABC Lady Dior?  Any thoughts on how they hold up?  It looks beautiful in person but I wonder how careful one would have to be.,,
average joe...do you have any insight?


Thanks in advance for any insight!


----------



## averagejoe

Newbie2016 said:


> Has anyone bought the satin ABC Lady Dior?  Any thoughts on how they hold up?  It looks beautiful in person but I wonder how careful one would have to be.,,
> average joe...do you have any insight?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight!


I don't own this bag but satin wears pretty well if you avoid rubbing it against abrasive fabrics and surfaces. It doesn't scratch like leather, but it can show a tiny bit of fraying if abraded. Fraying can happen to all types of woven fabrics, so it's not exclusive to satin.


----------



## fdc

Just to let you know that the ABCDior is priced so well in Charles de Gaulle Airport Paris: €2816 vs €3400 downtown which means you save 17%! 
I flew from Terminal 2E gate M, btw there are also Hermes, Gucci and Cartier there.
I was so tempted to get this grey one.


----------



## fdc

fdc said:


> Just to let you know that the ABCDior is priced so well in Charles de Gaulle Airport Paris: €2816 vs €3400 downtown which means you save 17%!
> I flew from Terminal 2E gate M, btw there are also Hermes, Gucci and Cartier there.
> I was so tempted to get this grey one.


I was mistaken, retail price is €3200 not €3400, I was mistaken with the LV Capucines’ price. So you only save 12% which is standard for VAT refund in France. The advantage is you dont need to travel out of Europe to get this tax refund.


----------



## Penelopepursula

I love, love, love the ABC Lady Dior's, but do they only come in one size? And if so, what can you fit in it?


----------



## Bereal

Pursegirl65 said:


> View attachment 4359447
> View attachment 4359448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased this bag. It’s the fard color as well, but the hardware is the same color as the bag. I was told by my SA that the hardware is this color throughout the metal and it will hold up very well. Would love feedback on your experience with this hardware. Thank you!


Thanks for posting. I’m looking for information on the matte bag. How do you like it? I’m thinking of getting the navy blue in matte.


----------



## Bereal

Anna Carroll said:


> I finally got it. My 1st Dior bag ever and I’m so happy with it.
> But wondering why it’s made in Italy even I purchased it in Paris???!!!
> 
> Below is my unboxing video for My ABC Dior



Beautiful bag


----------



## Ramai

averagejoe said:


> I wanted to share these satin versions of the My ABCDior. I saw the black version in Rome and was so impressed by how beautiful it looked with the strass-inlaid charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also calfskin metallic versions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These should be more scratch-resistant than the lambskin versions, if that is what is holding someone back from purchasing a My ABCDior.


Would really like to have a calfskin one but they only seem to come in the metallic colors. Do you think other colors will come up?


----------



## MelisaGunawan

Finally I buy abcdior in cerise via personal shopper in paris. But I'm not so happy with this bag   I found "CD" in the round hardware at right side ,is a little rotated..not straight. Has anybody seen lady dior like that? Is it normal?

I live in Indonesia, but indonesia & singapore refuse to exchange it because they have 7days policy (today it has been 13days). Although my france receipt, it's written 30days exchange in france store. But my personal shopper also refuse to help me to exchange it. That seller says it's normal because lady dior is handmade. 

I'm a little ocd about perfection in my bag..because it's not cheap at all

Could anybody give me information, is it normal? Or it's just my ocd..?
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is the photo:


----------



## averagejoe

MelisaGunawan said:


> Finally I buy abcdior in cerise via personal shopper in paris. But I'm not so happy with this bag   I found "CD" in the round hardware at right side ,is a little rotated..not straight. Has anybody seen lady dior like that? Is it normal?
> 
> I live in Indonesia, but indonesia & singapore refuse to exchange it because they have 7days policy (today it has been 13days). Although my france receipt, it's written 30days exchange in france store. But my personal shopper also refuse to help me to exchange it. That seller says it's normal because lady dior is handmade.
> 
> I'm a little ocd about perfection in my bag..because it's not cheap at all
> 
> Could anybody give me information, is it normal? Or it's just my ocd..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the photo:


This is not normal, but since it's on the back side, and your personal shopper won't help you, then just enjoy the bag. No one will see it when you're wearing it.


----------



## MelisaGunawan

averagejoe said:


> This is not normal, but since it's on the back side, and your personal shopper won't help you, then just enjoy the bag. No one will see it when you're wearing it.


Thankyou so much for your response Joe, I also post on "authenticate dior" thread yesterday..please help me to authenticate this one on that thread.. 
I've asked SA at Indonesia Dior store, but they don't want to answer anything


----------



## luxfun

MelisaGunawan said:


> Finally I buy abcdior in cerise via personal shopper in paris. But I'm not so happy with this bag   I found "CD" in the round hardware at right side ,is a little rotated..not straight. Has anybody seen lady dior like that? Is it normal?
> 
> I live in Indonesia, but indonesia & singapore refuse to exchange it because they have 7days policy (today it has been 13days). Although my france receipt, it's written 30days exchange in france store. But my personal shopper also refuse to help me to exchange it. That seller says it's normal because lady dior is handmade.
> 
> I'm a little ocd about perfection in my bag..because it's not cheap at all
> 
> Could anybody give me information, is it normal? Or it's just my ocd..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the photo:



I bought this same color bag in the ABC dior size and I passed on TWO of them at the boutique because the “CD” logo was a bit rotated!! I compared it to a few others in different colors at the boutique and lots of them had the CD a little off. The SA was very surprised to see it. So, definitely get it authenticated for your peace of mind, but it may just be the way it was made.


----------



## oni2911

averagejoe said:


> I wanted to share these satin versions of the My ABCDior. I saw the black version in Rome and was so impressed by how beautiful it looked with the strass-inlaid charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also calfskin metallic versions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These should be more scratch-resistant than the lambskin versions, if that is what is holding someone back from purchasing a My ABCDior.


dior also just released a red patent version of myacdior for chinese new year. doesn’t seem like the uk is one of them though  i wonder if anyone has asked dior SA to get a piece from different country to their dior boutiques...


----------



## averagejoe

oni2911 said:


> dior also just released a red patent version of myacdior for chinese new year. doesn’t seem like the uk is one of them though  i wonder if anyone has asked dior SA to get a piece from different country to their dior boutiques...


This is very nice!


----------



## Jsmi36

Does anyone know when they changed the strap to adjustable? I prefer the non-adjustable one and wondered if they might still have any in stock with the old strap. I'm looking for the fard colour.


----------



## averagejoe

Jules.s said:


> Does anyone know when they changed the strap to adjustable? I prefer the non-adjustable one and wondered if they might still have any in stock with the old strap. I'm looking for the fard colour.


They might still have them in stock. I doubt that they all sold out even though the bag is popular.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I’m interested in the buying this bag in the Fard color but I don’t live near a boutique to see it in person. Do you think it’s worth waiting a few months (or more) until I’m traveling and in a city where I can see it in person? Or should I order it online in case the color gets discontinued/sold out?


----------



## fdc

shopmycloset_lk said:


> I’m interested in the buying this bag in the Fard color but I don’t live near a boutique to see it in person. Do you think it’s worth waiting a few months (or more) until I’m traveling and in a city where I can see it in person? Or should I order it online in case the color gets discontinued/sold out?


I don't think it will be discontinued seeing how popular this color is, sold out maybe but then it'll be back in stock, it's always better to see the color in person. I personally thought that it was rosier, once I see it in real life it was more brownish so I didn't want to get it anymore.


----------



## AngelYuki

shopmycloset_lk said:


> I’m interested in the buying this bag in the Fard color but I don’t live near a boutique to see it in person. Do you think it’s worth waiting a few months (or more) until I’m traveling and in a city where I can see it in person? Or should I order it online in case the color gets discontinued/sold out?





fdc said:


> I don't think it will be discontinued seeing how popular this color is, sold out maybe but then it'll be back in stock, it's always better to see the color in person. I personally thought that it was rosier, once I see it in real life it was more brownish so I didn't want to get it anymore.


Same, I had wanted it but saw it in person and it was definitely more brown than I'd like. I ended up chosing a different color.


----------



## wawa

I was in the boutique today, went in just to see this color called Fard, quite disappointed because I was hoping for a rosy pink/nude, but yes it is more like a beige/nude.  I had to carried the dusty pink  color to show how light this Fard color is ..


----------



## ItsPurseonal

fdc said:


> I don't think it will be discontinued seeing how popular this color is, sold out maybe but then it'll be back in stock, it's always better to see the color in person. I personally thought that it was rosier, once I see it in real life it was more brownish so I didn't want to get it anymore.





AngelYuki said:


> Same, I had wanted it but saw it in person and it was definitely more brown than I'd like. I ended up chosing a different color.





wawa said:


> I was in the boutique today, went in just to see this color called Fard, quite disappointed because I was hoping for a rosy pink/nude, but yes it is more like a beige/nude.  I had to carried the dusty pink  color to show how light this Fard color is ..




Thank you all for your input! I’m actually looking for a brownish-pink. I missed out on my dream bag from Chanel (photo from fashionphile), and I’m hoping the Fard color is close to this. Thoughts?


----------



## fdc

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Thank you all for your input! I’m actually looking for a brownish-pink. I missed out on my dream bag from Chanel (photo from fashionphile), and I’m hoping the Fard color is close to this. Thoughts?


I think it's close to this shade, maybe the Fard is darker but it depends on the color appearance on screen vs. real life too. Good luck finding your bag!


----------



## stretna

I know I may sound like a complete noob asking this question, but I just bought my abcdior in the small size (the one with the lucky charm badges pin) preloved and I understand the strap is adjustable. But I just can't figure how to adjust the strap. There are 3 holes and mine is currently in the middle hole. I want to adjust it to the last hole (to the shortest setting) but I really don't know how to do so. Can anyone please advise me?


----------



## averagejoe

stretna said:


> I know I may sound like a complete noob asking this question, but I just bought my abcdior in the small size (the one with the lucky charm badges pin) preloved and I understand the strap is adjustable. But I just can't figure how to adjust the strap. There are 3 holes and mine is currently in the middle hole. I want to adjust it to the last hole (to the shortest setting) but I really don't know how to do so. Can anyone please advise me?


Try pushing the two leather loops as far apart as possible so that you can take the metal knob out of the hole (may required you to use your fingers on both sides to try to lift the hole above the knob), and then slide the leather strap the way you want.


----------



## stretna

averagejoe said:


> Try pushing the two leather loops as far apart as possible so that you can take the metal knob out of the hole (may required you to use your fingers on both sides to try to lift the hole above the knob), and then slide the leather strap the way you want.


Thank you so so much!!!


----------



## afqueen

fdc said:


> I don't think it will be discontinued seeing how popular this color is, sold out maybe but then it'll be back in stock, it's always better to see the color in person. I personally thought that it was rosier, once I see it in real life it was more brownish so I didn't want to get it anymore.


I also felt like it looked different from the pics when I saw it in store


----------



## tim3flies

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> am really struggling to decide between metallic grey Calfskin ABCDIOR or Black lambskin ABCDior.
> 
> Do any one have metallic calfskin and let me know how good it is with color transfer/scratches and peeling please.
> 
> Thanks a lot !!


I have it and it holds up well. However, if it's got the scratches - it will be more visible ... since it's like you have highlighter all over your face lol
but you know how girls love hilighters...

I still fall in love with it and really into the metallic color.
Just use it with care. The color is not really an every day bag anyway.


----------



## burka188

Is it still possible to have the tote monogrammed with a name?


----------



## fdc

burka188 said:


> Is it still possible to have the tote monogrammed with a name?


What do you mean?


----------



## burka188

fdc said:


> What do you mean?


The tote isn't available on the ABC items list. I've seen some ladies with their names on the beach tote. Wondering if I can still order in store of if they stopped offering the monogramming on the tote.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I decided to take the plunge with an online order and the blush color is exactly what I was looking for! My first ever Dior bag! 

I'm in need of some advice on how to store the strap when it's not in use - do you just fold it up and put it in the bag? It seems so delicate that I'd worry about creases from storing that way. 




Another note to those interested in buying the ABC - LISTEN TO THE OTHER POSTERS ON THIS FORUM - the charms are so difficult to put on. It took me quite literally a half an hour and I would say I damaged the leather very slightly. It won't bother me and I was willing to take that risk, but you really should have an SA put them on if you're able to buy in the store.


----------



## pearlgrass

shopmycloset_lk said:


> I decided to take the plunge with an online order and the blush color is exactly what I was looking for! My first ever Dior bag!
> 
> I'm in need of some advice on how to store the strap when it's not in use - do you just fold it up and put it in the bag? It seems so delicate that I'd worry about creases from storing that way.
> 
> View attachment 4756348
> 
> 
> Another note to those interested in buying the ABC - LISTEN TO THE OTHER POSTERS ON THIS FORUM - the charms are so difficult to put on. It took me quite literally a half an hour and I would say I damaged the leather very slightly. It won't bother me and I was willing to take that risk, but you really should have an SA put them on if you're able to buy in the store.


Congrats on your new DIOR  Love the neutral color and gold h/w, perfect combo!


----------



## LadyRabbit

Hi guys, what are your thoughts on the ABC Lady Dior as an everyday bag? Compared to the medium Lady Dior with the flap opening? Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

LadyRabbit said:


> Hi guys, what are your thoughts on the ABC Lady Dior as an everyday bag? Compared to the medium Lady Dior with the flap opening? Thanks!


They can both be used as everyday bags, but I think the ABCDior can work better with its thick strap and slimmer profile.


----------



## LadyRabbit

averagejoe said:


> They can both be used as everyday bags, but I think the ABCDior can work better with its thick strap and slimmer profile.


Ok thanks for the reply. Appreciate it. Having a hard time deciding cause I'm used to using the medium sized Lady Dior


----------



## averagejoe

LadyRabbit said:


> Ok thanks for the reply. Appreciate it. Having a hard time deciding cause I'm used to using the medium sized Lady Dior


The more the reason to get one in a different size!


----------



## LadyRabbit

averagejoe said:


> The more the reason to get one in a different size!


Hehe best answer! Thank you!


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

LadyRabbit said:


> Hi guys, what are your thoughts on the ABC Lady Dior as an everyday bag? Compared to the medium Lady Dior with the flap opening? Thanks!


I think it's the perfect size! Absolutely adore mine! I prefer the flap opening to the zip. Fits all my essentials plus a small water bottle. In fact I want a black one just so it can fit a water bottle.

I don't know why the ABC range isn't more popular. The medium is too big for everyday in my opinion and the mini is too small.

Does anyone know if the ABC lady Dior in black comes with a silver hardware? Think I've only seen them in gold or champagne hardware.


----------



## averagejoe

Bookie2020 said:


> I think it's the perfect size! Absolutely adore mine! I prefer the flap opening to the zip. Fits all my essentials plus a small water bottle. In fact I want a black one just so it can fit a water bottle.
> 
> I don't know why the ABC range isn't more popular. The medium is too big for everyday in my opinion and the mini is too small.
> 
> Does anyone know if the ABC lady Dior in black comes with a silver hardware? Think I've only seen them in gold or champagne hardware.


I think the ABC Dior bags are actually really popular. Since launching the small size of the Lady Dior for cruise 2017, and then making My Lady Dior out of the same size, and now My ABC Dior, I think that this size is selling very well to warrant the continued renewal of this size. 

I don't recall the ABC Dior coming with silver hardware (I may be wrong), but the older My Lady Dior did come with silver hardware options.


----------



## LadyRabbit

Bookie2020 said:


> I think it's the perfect size! Absolutely adore mine! I prefer the flap opening to the zip. Fits all my essentials plus a small water bottle. In fact I want a black one just so it can fit a water bottle.
> 
> I don't know why the ABC range isn't more popular. The medium is too big for everyday in my opinion and the mini is too small.
> 
> Does anyone know if the ABC lady Dior in black comes with a silver hardware? Think I've only seen them in gold or champagne hardware.


Ok thanks for your reply! Appreciate it. Wow a water bottle and all your essentials? That sounds like an everyday bag I want. Yeah I also prefer the flap compared to the zip opening, mine's a flap opening and I love it to bits!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

LadyRabbit said:


> Ok thanks for your reply! Appreciate it. Wow a water bottle and all your essentials? That sounds like an everyday bag I want. Yeah I also prefer the flap compared to the zip opening, mine's a flap opening and I love it to bits!



I love my ABC! I think I have the opposite opinion about it being used as an everyday bag though. It’s REALLY small to me. I take a regular sized water bottle around with me which does not fit in the ABC - I’m assuming the prior poster is using a mini water bottle. It fits a compact wallet, my phone (iPhone 10 max), my LV mini Pochette, sunglasses in a soft pouch, and that’s about it. So it depends what you carry with you, but for me, a water bottle is a must for an everyday bag and this doesn’t work!

Hopefully these photos help give you an idea. I still recommend the bag but I personally can’t use it as an everyday bag.


----------



## Greentea

it's my favorite size


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

shopmycloset_lk said:


> I love my ABC! I think I have the opposite opinion about it being used as an everyday bag though. It’s REALLY small to me. I take a regular sized water bottle around with me which does not fit in the ABC - I’m assuming the prior poster is using a mini water bottle. It fits a compact wallet, my phone (iPhone 10 max), my LV mini Pochette, sunglasses in a soft pouch, and that’s about it. So it depends what you carry with you, but for me, a water bottle is a must for an everyday bag and this doesn’t work!
> 
> Hopefully these photos help give you an idea. I still recommend the bag but I personally can’t use it as an everyday bag.


I have the exact same bag ☺️ Yes small water bottle.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Bookie2020 said:


> I have the exact same bag ☺ Yes small water bottle.



Isn’t it the best blush nude shade?! And the abc makes it a bit more casual, so it’s the perfect lady Dior IMO! Can’t wait to use mine- I got it during the quarantine


----------



## thuanchi2709

Hi guys. I’m considering the abc lady dior in blush but I never tried it on. I’m very petitie (5’2”) can anyone gives some input on this. Would the bag be too big for me? Also if I buy it online how easy is the return process (just in case)? 
thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

thuanchi2709 said:


> Hi guys. I’m considering the abc lady dior in blush but I never tried it on. I’m very petitie (5’2”) can anyone gives some input on this. Would the bag be too big for me? Also if I buy it online how easy is the return process (just in case)?
> thanks!


I don't think the bag would be too big for you. The strap may allow the bag to hang a bit lower when you carry the bag as a crossbody style. 

I have not dealt with the return process before, but I haven't heard complaints.


----------



## thuanchi2709

averagejoe said:


> I don't think the bag would be too big for you. The strap may allow the bag to hang a bit lower when you carry the bag as a crossbody style.
> 
> I have not dealt with the return process before, but I haven't heard complaints.



Thanks so much for your input. 

I‘d rather shop in store but I’m trying to beat the price increase and I live quite far from the store so it’s not like I could stop by anytime. I contacted my SA and she said there’s one in store and she could help me with ordering. We’ll see how it goes. I always love Dior service so I hope the return process is easy to deal with (though I hope I don’t need to return it)


----------



## averagejoe

thuanchi2709 said:


> Thanks so much for your input.
> 
> I‘d rather shop in store but I’m trying to beat the price increase and I live quite far from the store so it’s not like I could stop by anytime. I contacted my SA and she said there’s one in store and she could help me with ordering. We’ll see how it goes. I always love Dior service so I hope the return process is easy to deal with (though I hope I don’t need to return it)


I thought you meant you were buying online. The boutique return process is fine.


----------



## thuanchi2709

averagejoe said:


> I thought you meant you were buying online. The boutique return process is fine.


Yeah I was gonna buy online since I thought the boutique near me didn’t have any but turned out my SA found me one.
Thanks!


----------



## natalia0128

can someone confirm in this ABCDior straps only come with light gold hardware ?  right
no silver hardware in this line


----------



## haroobommi

I just got the ABCDior and I cannot get my charms onto the strap! Does this mean it's defected? I've reached out to Dior online but I bought it in another country so I am worried about how I can get this fixed. The charms only slide in about 0.5 inches and even then, the strap is getting damaged.


----------



## averagejoe

haroobommi said:


> I just got the ABCDior and I cannot get my charms onto the strap! Does this mean it's defected? I've reached out to Dior online but I bought it in another country so I am worried about how I can get this fixed. The charms only slide in about 0.5 inches and even then, the strap is getting damaged.


Wait for Dior Online's reply. Do you live near a Dior boutique? If so, then you can bring your bag there and see if they can help you put the charms on.


----------



## Zsuzysamanta

Please help,is the abc still around in grey? Such a beautiful shade but it’s gone from the site(UK stores please).


----------



## haroobommi

averagejoe said:


> Wait for Dior Online's reply. Do you live near a Dior boutique? If so, then you can bring your bag there and see if they can help you put the charms on.


I have yet to hear a response from my online form, and I called the Dior number as well as the number for the Beverly Hills store. No way to connect with them. The chat function on the site also does not work. Does anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## MeBagaholic

shopmycloset_lk said:


> I decided to take the plunge with an online order and the blush color is exactly what I was looking for! My first ever Dior bag!
> 
> I'm in need of some advice on how to store the strap when it's not in use - do you just fold it up and put it in the bag? It seems so delicate that I'd worry about creases from storing that way.
> 
> View attachment 4756348
> 
> 
> Another note to those interested in buying the ABC - LISTEN TO THE OTHER POSTERS ON THIS FORUM - the charms are so difficult to put on. It took me quite literally a half an hour and I would say I damaged the leather very slightly. It won't bother me and I was willing to take that risk, but you really should have an SA put them on if you're able to buy in the store.


Soo beautiful! Are online orders risky or okay to place in the sense for any stitching or leather scratch issue or is buying in store preferred? I am wanting to place an online order myself


----------



## ItsPurseonal

MeBagaholic said:


> Soo beautiful! Are online orders risky or okay to place in the sense for any stitching or leather scratch issue or is buying in store preferred? I am wanting to place an online order myself



I'd recommend going to the store if you have one nearby, but I didn't have any issues with my online order. Packaged beautifully and no issues with the bag.


----------



## MissyHimeko

I’ve been wanting a my ABCDior for a while now but as I’m not a dressy person, I went for the 30 Montaigne few months back as my first dior bag. However, Lady Dior still has my heart and I kept thinking about her so I went in the boutique today and there was this ABCDior in the perfect shade red so I made the plunge. The price increased quite a bit (SGD6,300.00 for Lambskin My ABCDIOR) but I figured the prices will just go up and since she keeps haunting me, I might as well get it now. Honestly, Ive been buying more dresses lately so I can “fit” the look I wish to achieve with the lady dior. Super happy with my purchase, cannot wait to bring it out! The SA told me that the 3 free charms now include seasonal ones or the fancier ones (the CD in the middle with bling is 1 charm) at no extra cost. I wanted to get my name but since the free ones include the more expensive ones, I decided to go for just CD with star and heart (I know, I’m so boring). Have ever intention to back and get my initials next time and a twilly (looking at the L'étoile Tarot Mitzah Scarf) !


----------



## averagejoe

MissyHimeko said:


> I’ve been wanting a my ABCDior for a while now but as I’m not a dressy person, I went for the 30 Montaigne few months back as my first dior bag. However, Lady Dior still has my heart and I kept thinking about her so I went in the boutique today and there was this ABCDior in the perfect shade red so I made the plunge. The price increased quite a bit (SGD6,300.00 for Lambskin My ABCDIOR) but I figured the prices will just go up and since she keeps haunting me, I might as well get it now. Honestly, Ive been buying more dresses lately so I can “fit” the look I wish to achieve with the lady dior. Super happy with my purchase, cannot wait to bring it out! The SA told me that the 3 free charms now include seasonal ones or the fancier ones (the CD in the middle with bling is 1 charm) at no extra cost. I wanted to get my name but since the free ones include the more expensive ones, I decided to go for just CD with star and heart (I know, I’m so boring). Have ever intention to back and get my initials next time and a twilly (looking at the L'étoile Tarot Mitzah Scarf) !
> 
> View attachment 4840141


The colour is beautiful, and I do love the detail on the CD and the heart charm. Congratulations!


----------



## AngelYuki

MissyHimeko said:


> I’ve been wanting a my ABCDior for a while now but as I’m not a dressy person, I went for the 30 Montaigne few months back as my first dior bag. However, Lady Dior still has my heart and I kept thinking about her so I went in the boutique today and there was this ABCDior in the perfect shade red so I made the plunge. The price increased quite a bit (SGD6,300.00 for Lambskin My ABCDIOR) but I figured the prices will just go up and since she keeps haunting me, I might as well get it now. Honestly, Ive been buying more dresses lately so I can “fit” the look I wish to achieve with the lady dior. Super happy with my purchase, cannot wait to bring it out! The SA told me that the 3 free charms now include seasonal ones or the fancier ones (the CD in the middle with bling is 1 charm) at no extra cost. I wanted to get my name but since the free ones include the more expensive ones, I decided to go for just CD with star and heart (I know, I’m so boring). Have ever intention to back and get my initials next time and a twilly (looking at the L'étoile Tarot Mitzah Scarf) !
> 
> View attachment 4840141


Congrats on your new Lady Dior! It is such a gorgeous red color  The crystal charm is a great pick.


----------



## Chanellover2015

MissyHimeko said:


> I’ve been wanting a my ABCDior for a while now but as I’m not a dressy person, I went for the 30 Montaigne few months back as my first dior bag. However, Lady Dior still has my heart and I kept thinking about her so I went in the boutique today and there was this ABCDior in the perfect shade red so I made the plunge. The price increased quite a bit (SGD6,300.00 for Lambskin My ABCDIOR) but I figured the prices will just go up and since she keeps haunting me, I might as well get it now. Honestly, Ive been buying more dresses lately so I can “fit” the look I wish to achieve with the lady dior. Super happy with my purchase, cannot wait to bring it out! The SA told me that the 3 free charms now include seasonal ones or the fancier ones (the CD in the middle with bling is 1 charm) at no extra cost. I wanted to get my name but since the free ones include the more expensive ones, I decided to go for just CD with star and heart (I know, I’m so boring). Have ever intention to back and get my initials next time and a twilly (looking at the L'étoile Tarot Mitzah Scarf) !
> 
> View attachment 4840141



gorgeous colour!! I also have an abc but in the fard colour and just like you I chose the CD charm with the bling 
I know you said you weren’t a very dressy person but with this bag you can wear jeans, a white t-shirt and still rock your abc! No need to limit yourself to just wearing dresses because of it. 
Because of the colour it will actually pop more and look edgy.

Enjoy in good health.


----------



## Jaxholt15

MissyHimeko said:


> I’ve been wanting a my ABCDior for a while now but as I’m not a dressy person, I went for the 30 Montaigne few months back as my first dior bag. However, Lady Dior still has my heart and I kept thinking about her so I went in the boutique today and there was this ABCDior in the perfect shade red so I made the plunge. The price increased quite a bit (SGD6,300.00 for Lambskin My ABCDIOR) but I figured the prices will just go up and since she keeps haunting me, I might as well get it now. Honestly, Ive been buying more dresses lately so I can “fit” the look I wish to achieve with the lady dior. Super happy with my purchase, cannot wait to bring it out! The SA told me that the 3 free charms now include seasonal ones or the fancier ones (the CD in the middle with bling is 1 charm) at no extra cost. I wanted to get my name but since the free ones include the more expensive ones, I decided to go for just CD with star and heart (I know, I’m so boring). Have ever intention to back and get my initials next time and a twilly (looking at the L'étoile Tarot Mitzah Scarf) !
> 
> View attachment 4840141


The bag is beautiful and you can wear this bag with anything you want to. I would wear it with jeans, graphic t-shirt, a blazer, and some amazing shoes/boots.  I would wear it with workout wear too!


----------



## Familyfirst

MissyHimeko said:


> I’ve been wanting a my ABCDior for a while now but as I’m not a dressy person, I went for the 30 Montaigne few months back as my first dior bag. However, Lady Dior still has my heart and I kept thinking about her so I went in the boutique today and there was this ABCDior in the perfect shade red so I made the plunge. The price increased quite a bit (SGD6,300.00 for Lambskin My ABCDIOR) but I figured the prices will just go up and since she keeps haunting me, I might as well get it now. Honestly, Ive been buying more dresses lately so I can “fit” the look I wish to achieve with the lady dior. Super happy with my purchase, cannot wait to bring it out! The SA told me that the 3 free charms now include seasonal ones or the fancier ones (the CD in the middle with bling is 1 charm) at no extra cost. I wanted to get my name but since the free ones include the more expensive ones, I decided to go for just CD with star and heart (I know, I’m so boring). Have ever intention to back and get my initials next time and a twilly (looking at the L'étoile Tarot Mitzah Scarf) !
> 
> View attachment 4840141


Absolutely beautiful! Do you know name of this red colour? As Dior has a few red shades-cherry red/scarlet red Etc... this looks like a deep red and I would love to know which red it is?


----------



## Newbie2016

MissyHimeko said:


> I’ve been wanting a my ABCDior for a while now but as I’m not a dressy person, I went for the 30 Montaigne few months back as my first dior bag. However, Lady Dior still has my heart and I kept thinking about her so I went in the boutique today and there was this ABCDior in the perfect shade red so I made the plunge. The price increased quite a bit (SGD6,300.00 for Lambskin My ABCDIOR) but I figured the prices will just go up and since she keeps haunting me, I might as well get it now. Honestly, Ive been buying more dresses lately so I can “fit” the look I wish to achieve with the lady dior. Super happy with my purchase, cannot wait to bring it out! The SA told me that the 3 free charms now include seasonal ones or the fancier ones (the CD in the middle with bling is 1 charm) at no extra cost. I wanted to get my name but since the free ones include the more expensive ones, I decided to go for just CD with star and heart (I know, I’m so boring). Have ever intention to back and get my initials next time and a twilly (looking at the L'étoile Tarot Mitzah Scarf) !
> 
> View attachment 4840141


I am also curious...is it cherry red or scarlet?  I wonder if anyone has a comparison of those two reds...


----------



## MissyHimeko

Thank you all for the lovely input. I will rock it with a white shirt and jeans this weekend! As for which red it is, as I’m a dior newbie, does dior have code for their colours? I will be dropping by dior to get a scarf for the handles so I can check with my SA this weekend! I attached two pictures of me using the bag (natural light, taken inside a cab and another in the boutique the day I decided to bring this baby home). Hopefully this gives a better idea of the colour!


----------



## Newbie2016

MissyHimeko said:


> Thank you all for the lovely input. I will rock it with a white shirt and jeans this weekend! As for which red it is, as I’m a dior newbie, does dior have code for their colours? I will be dropping by dior to get a scarf for the handles so I can check with my SA this weekend! I attached two pictures of me using the bag (natural light, taken inside a cab and another in the boutique the day I decided to bring this baby home). Hopefully this gives a better idea of the colour!
> 
> View attachment 4856973
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856977



There is a code usually with letters and numbers. The last part might indicate color I think.  Pretty sure I remember scarlet being M41_R and looking at the website it seems Cherry would be M52_R.  Since you bought it recently I might guess it is Cherry... Lovely color either way!


----------



## undercoverLuxury

For those that have this bag - what letters/charms did you get? I’m planning to buy one later this year (can’t decide between red and silver!) and I’ve been thinking about how I want to customize it.

My last name is only 5 letters, and initially that’s what I wanted to do. Alternatively I could do my nickname (what most people know me as), since my first name is too long. Don’t like the idea of my initials for whatever reason. What did everyone else do?


----------



## Chanellover2015

There are other options. You have the bee, the number 8 (I like this one cause it’s my birth day) the hearts, cloverleaf...just see what looks and catches your eye when you go into try one out. 
for me personally I went with the 8 and the bee (I have a thing for )


----------



## MissyHimeko

Hi lovelies, I took your advice, donned a white shirt with black jeans and went back to dior to check the colour of my bag and the code is M52, colour is called Rouge Red. Ended up getting a twilly and bling heart charm (they have several new arrivals. I wanted to get a bling dior globe too but it was already out of stock!) as well as a small lady dior card holder in mallow rose (last piece, lucky me. Forgot to snap a pic so if you are interested, I’ve attach a pic too.) to match the bag. I will say it’s a great time to go check the charms out now because there was a huge selection of new charms (bling moon, heart, globe; I was told it’s a plant theme so quite a bit on these) and I can see them selling out really fast!


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Hi.. I have a question about the my lady Dior with the lucky badges.
According to my knowledge, there’s only 1 zipped compartment inside , but I’ve recently seen one with a slip compartment opposite to the zipped compartment as well..
Did the bag ever come with these 2 pockets inside? TIA


----------



## Chanellover2015

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Hi.. I have a question about the my lady Dior with the lucky badges.
> According to my knowledge, there’s only 1 zipped compartment inside , but I’ve recently seen one with a slip compartment opposite to the zipped compartment as well..
> Did the bag ever come with these 2 pockets inside? TIA



I think the newer styles come out with the extra compartment. Anyone correct me if I’m wrong. Mine only comes with the zipper compartment


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Chanellover2015 said:


> I think the newer styles come out with the extra compartment. Anyone correct me if I’m wrong. Mine only comes with the zipper compartment


Thanks for your reply..
The bag in question is from 2018.
I got hold of the pictures and have posted them in the authenticity thread.. let’s see what Averagejoe has to say about it


----------



## geekywifey

Hello ladies, sharing my very first Dior purchase!!
I have never been a fan of Lady Dior until recently, despite having been to the boutique a couple of times I never chanced upon the "right" one for me and it all changed when I finally saw this --- my own perfect version of My ABCDior


----------



## Chanellover2015

geekywifey said:


> Hello ladies, sharing my very first Dior purchase!!
> I have never been a fan of Lady Dior until recently, despite having been to the boutique a couple of times I never chanced upon the "right" one for me and it all changed when I finally saw this --- my own perfect version of My ABCDior
> 
> View attachment 4890134



this is beautiful!! It’s a grey with a hint on blue or am I mistaken?


----------



## geekywifey

Chanellover2015 said:


> this is beautiful!! It’s a grey with a hint on blue or am I mistaken?



Thank you!! This is the cloud blue colour, it’s blue with a hint of grey, I love it so much! The colour is very versatile and matches well with my wardrobe (:


----------



## Lightsterre

Hi guys, im torn between the blush colour and black. I absolutely love the blush but since its in a softer leather, i worry there will be colour transfer as I wear a lot of black clothing. I dont love the black as much but it will go with everything, and i do plan to use this as an everyday bag. any advice?


----------



## averagejoe

Lightsterre said:


> Hi guys, im torn between the blush colour and black. I absolutely love the blush but since its in a softer leather, i worry there will be colour transfer as I wear a lot of black clothing. I dont love the black as much but it will go with everything, and i do plan to use this as an everyday bag. any advice?


I don't think you should go with black because you said you don't love the black as much. As long as you are careful not to wear colorfast black fabrics with your bag, then the black color in the clothes should not transfer to your bag.


----------



## Littletulip

Hi, does anyone know if abcdior comes in pearly grey color? I saw this color on instagram but cant seem to find it on the international website.


----------



## luxfun

geekywifey said:


> Hello ladies, sharing my very first Dior purchase!!
> I have never been a fan of Lady Dior until recently, despite having been to the boutique a couple of times I never chanced upon the "right" one for me and it all changed when I finally saw this --- my own perfect version of My ABCDior
> 
> View attachment 4890134



Beautiful! I also fell in love with the color and ordered it from the website. It was $4700 Usd instead of the usual price, I’m guessing that it’s a special version? I was also a little confused that the website didn’t let me pick my pins (usually with the ABC you get to pick 3) instead it said that 3 tonal pins were included. I’ll post a picture. Did you get to pick your pins or did it come with the 3 from the website picture (the butterfly etc)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
?


----------



## geekywifey

suzis said:


> Beautiful! I also fell in love with the color and ordered it from the website. It was $4700 Usd instead of the usual price, I’m guessing that it’s a special version? I was also a little confused that the website didn’t let me pick my pins (usually with the ABC you get to pick 3) instead it said that 3 tonal pins were included. I’ll post a picture. Did you get to pick your pins or did it come with the 3 from the website picture (the butterfly etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?




Congrats on your new purchase!! I bought it from my local Dior boutique in Singapore, it was priced slightly higher than the usual my abcdior bags here as well. My experience on the pins was the exact opposite of yours though, it did not come with any tonal pins (no option of choosing tonal pins as well), I was given the choice of 3 pins from the normal pale gold and the ultramatte pins collection.


----------



## luxfun

geekywifey said:


> Congrats on your new purchase!! I bought it from my local Dior boutique in Singapore, it was priced slightly higher than the usual my abcdior bags here as well. My experience on the pins was the exact opposite of yours though, it did not come with any tonal pins (no option of choosing tonal pins as well), I was given the choice of 3 pins from the normal pale gold and the ultramatte pins collection.


Thank you so much for the info. Apparently there was a glitch on the website this week and they weren’t giving people the options to pick their pins for the new $4700 ABC Dior bags (the cloud blue, metallic gold and metallic mint green). But they fixed it! And they are sending me pins. I got the bag and it is SO beautiful. One of the prettiest colors they’ve ever made IMO


----------



## geekywifey

suzis said:


> Thank you so much for the info. Apparently there was a glitch on the website this week and they weren’t giving people the options to pick their pins for the new $4700 ABC Dior bags (the cloud blue, metallic gold and metallic mint green). But they fixed it! And they are sending me pins. I got the bag and it is SO beautiful. One of the prettiest colors they’ve ever made IMO



That's great!! Yes it really is one of the prettiest colors  enjoy your new bag!


----------



## vixen18

Hi everyone... 
can anyone tell me what’s the difference in the cruise 2020 release of ABCDior vs the previous ones? 
There is such a significant price hike for the new ones but they look the same except for the DIOR charms


----------



## averagejoe

vixen18 said:


> Hi everyone...
> can anyone tell me what’s the difference in the cruise 2020 release of ABCDior vs the previous ones?
> There is such a significant price hike for the new ones but they look the same except for the DIOR charms


The charms are lacquered, which Dior deemed commands a higher price due to its increased production costs.

I think the lacquered charms are very beautiful!


----------



## vixen18

averagejoe said:


> The charms are lacquered, which Dior deemed commands a higher price due to its increased production costs.
> 
> I think the lacquered charms are very beautiful!



Thanks for your reply dear averagejoe. 
Agree the lawyered charms are beautiful but still doesn’t justify the steep price hike. Crazy times!


----------



## averagejoe

vixen18 said:


> Thanks for your reply dear averagejoe.
> Agree the lawyered charms are beautiful but still doesn’t justify the steep price hike. Crazy times!


Dior has some crazy prices nowadays! And knowing that price points are just set by the company (based on perceived demand of the item) and have little to with the materials, some of the price differences don't seem justified. For example, I was debating getting a B23 pair of shoes but due to a different finish, they were almost $1000 more CDN after tax than the regular version (regular is $1450, and this one was $2200 before tax). Not sure if the different material justified a $1000 price difference.


----------



## vixen18

averagejoe said:


> Dior has some crazy prices nowadays! And knowing that price points are just set by the company (based on perceived demand of the item) and have little to with the materials, some of the price differences don't seem justified. For example, I was debating getting a B23 pair of shoes but due to a different finish, they were almost $1000 more CDN after tax than the regular version (regular is $1450, and this one was $2200 before tax). Not sure if the different material justified a $1000 price difference.


$1000 More than the regular price?!! 
Damn what’s wrong with them. 
It sounds like they are taking a page out of the greedy Chanel book. 
Espy. at a time like this. 
Quite unacceptable


----------



## Kalienta

Hello! 
Does anyone know if My Lady Dior comes in ultramatte red colour? I love the look of LD in medium in this version. However, this size is too big for me


----------



## 2FlyingYorkies

Received my first My ABCDior bag in Denim Blue today!  It’s lovely, but I was surprised and a little sad to find that the strap that came with it is not adjustable.  The description on the Dior website indicates that it is adjustable, but looking back at the website now, I see that the photos of the bag in this color show a different strap than many of the other My ABCDior bags on the website.  I’ve written Dior customer support to ask why the description and what I received don’t match, but does anyone here know if they changed the strap style recently?


----------



## averagejoe

2FlyingYorkies said:


> Received my first My ABCDior bag in Denim Blue today!  It’s lovely, but I was surprised and a little sad to find that the strap that came with it is not adjustable.  The description on the Dior website indicates that it is adjustable, but looking back at the website now, I see that the photos of the bag in this color show a different strap than many of the other My ABCDior bags on the website.  I’ve written Dior customer support to ask why the description and what I received don’t match, but does anyone here know if they changed the strap style recently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935875


The adjustable part was negligible, and very difficult to achieve as it would require changing the length near each clasp by a little. Overall, the total change in where the bag sat on the wearer was not noticeable. 

I think this strap that cannot be adjusted in length is better, since it wouldn't have made much of a difference in the length anyway.


----------



## Familyfirst

My black ABC LadyDior is also the non adjustable strap version (brought in June 2019) I think this was when they changed it from the MY lady to the ABC, then they changed to adjustable strap with the customised letter part at the lower part of the strap and now again it’s back to the upper 1/3 with the adjustable strap version. This did concern me at first, however like Averagejoe said, the adjustable version hardly makes a difference and the non adjustable strap looks more seamless imo.


----------



## 2FlyingYorkies

Thank you both for responding about the strap!  That’s good to know.  I don’t live anywhere near a store so I didn’t get to see or try either strap style in advance.  I wore the bag out for some errands last night and I’m happy with it now.  The fixed strap length worked well for me.


----------



## averagejoe

Familyfirst said:


> the non adjustable strap looks more seamless imo.


I agree as well. Looks a lot more streamlined now.


----------



## sylviabaglover

Just got my first My ABC Dior from boutique shipped to me. I have a question since this is my first lambskin bag and I am wondering if it’s normal on a brand new bag. I found that part of the strap has some wrinkles on it. Pictures attached. Can anyone please help with my question?


----------



## luxfun

sylviabaglover said:


> Just got my first My ABC Dior from boutique shipped to me. I have a question since this is my first lambskin bag and I am wondering if it’s normal on a brand new bag. I found that part of the strap has some wrinkles on it. Pictures attached. Can anyone please help with my question?



Here is my view based on my own experience: you paid a lot of money for this bag, so whether it bothers me or anyone else doesn’t really matter. If it bothers you, get a replacement (the boutique may be able to just replace the strap, which would make things easier). Anytime I’ve ever kept a bag that had a defect (in my eyes), it would keep bothering me as time went on, not the other way around. You should be 100% satisfied with your purchase, it’s such a special piece!!

And for what it’s worth, my strap is perfectly smooth (same color).


----------



## sylviabaglover

suzis said:


> Here is my view based on my own experience: you paid a lot of money for this bag, so whether it bothers me or anyone else doesn’t really matter. If it bothers you, get a replacement (the boutique may be able to just replace the strap, which would make things easier). Anytime I’ve ever kept a bag that had a defect (in my eyes), it would keep bothering me as time went on, not the other way around. You should be 100% satisfied with your purchase, it’s such a special piece!!
> 
> And for what it’s worth, my strap is perfectly smooth (same color).


Thank you!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Hi
I have a question about my abcdior bag
I am looking for the color fard but online i see it in blush
Are both the same colors?
The reference for fard is M50P but the blush version is M51P
Can anyone tell me if they are different?
How can i get the color Fard?
Thankyou


----------



## MeBagaholic

shopmycloset_lk said:


> I decided to take the plunge with an online order and the blush color is exactly what I was looking for! My first ever Dior bag!
> 
> I'm in need of some advice on how to store the strap when it's not in use - do you just fold it up and put it in the bag? It seems so delicate that I'd worry about creases from storing that way.
> 
> View attachment 4756348
> 
> 
> Another note to those interested in buying the ABC - LISTEN TO THE OTHER POSTERS ON THIS FORUM - the charms are so difficult to put on. It took me quite literally a half an hour and I would say I damaged the leather very slightly. It won't bother me and I was willing to take that risk, but you really should have an SA put them on if you're able to buy in the store.


Beautiful bag omg! I am getting this today at the boutique but i have a question
I am looking for the color fard but online i see it in blush
Are both the same colors?
The reference for fard is M50P but the blush version is M51P
Can anyone tell me if they are different?
What color is yours if i may ask with reference number
Thankyou


----------



## averagejoe

sylviabaglover said:


> Just got my first My ABC Dior from boutique shipped to me. I have a question since this is my first lambskin bag and I am wondering if it’s normal on a brand new bag. I found that part of the strap has some wrinkles on it. Pictures attached. Can anyone please help with my question?





suzis said:


> Here is my view based on my own experience: you paid a lot of money for this bag, so whether it bothers me or anyone else doesn’t really matter. If it bothers you, get a replacement (the boutique may be able to just replace the strap, which would make things easier). Anytime I’ve ever kept a bag that had a defect (in my eyes), it would keep bothering me as time went on, not the other way around. You should be 100% satisfied with your purchase, it’s such a special piece!!
> 
> And for what it’s worth, my strap is perfectly smooth (same color).


Well said! 

I will add that it is completely normal, and becomes noticeable when you straighten the strap out. If you curl the strap, then those wrinkles should disappear. 

When the strap is stored, it is curled so it can stretch the leather on the outside of the curl more. When you straighten it back out, it can show more wrinkles. It is quite obvious on belts which I usually store rolled up.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

MeBagaholic said:


> Beautiful bag omg! I am getting this today at the boutique but i have a question
> I am looking for the color fard but online i see it in blush
> Are both the same colors?
> The reference for fard is M50P but the blush version is M51P
> Can anyone tell me if they are different?
> What color is yours if i may ask with reference number
> Thankyou



When I go to my order online and click "reorder" it takes me to the page for the blush color on the website now. Seems the same as the one I ordered. The reference number is M0538OCAL_M50P. Hope that helps! I'd say the website color is accurate!


----------



## MeBagaholic

ItsPurseonal said:


> When I go to my order online and click "reorder" it takes me to the page for the blush color on the website now. Seems the same as the one I ordered. The reference number is M0538OCAL_M50P. Hope that helps! I'd say the website color is accurate!


Oh yaay! Thankyou!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Just bought my abcdior in fard
Everything was perfect on the third bag the SA showed me but once i got home i noticed a tiny fleck of white on the inner zip. Could be a rub off of the color
I am just worried if i exchange.. what if there is some other flaw in stitching or wrinkling. What should i do
Do any of your small lady diors have that on the inner zipper


----------



## luxsal

MeBagaholic said:


> Just bought my abcdior in fard
> Everything was perfect on the third bag the SA showed me but once i got home i noticed a tiny fleck of white on the inner zip. Could be a rub off of the color
> I am just worried if i exchange.. what if there is some other flaw in stitching or wrinkling. What should i do
> Do any of your small lady diors have that on the inner zipper


Can you post a pic? If its on the inner zip, I wouldnt worry about it. I had a few white flecks on the bag but I was able to wipe it off with a dry cloth. Could be from the dust bag.


----------



## MeBagaholic

salal04 said:


> Can you post a pic? If its on the inner zip, I wouldnt worry about it. I had a few white flecks on the bag but I was able to wipe it off with a dry cloth. Could be from the dust bag.


Yes here they are
The left top area of the zip tag has that whitish spot


----------



## stylequake

That white spot on your leather zipper pull appears to be adhesive residue. I had a similar spot on a Dior mens bag that was wrapped in paper / tape in the stockroom. I assume the residue left behind was from the tape and it rubbed off easily with a dry cloth.


----------



## MeBagaholic

stylequake said:


> That white spot on your leather zipper pull appears to be adhesive residue. I had a similar spot on a Dior mens bag that was wrapped in paper / tape in the stockroom. I assume the residue left behind was from the tape and it rubbed off easily with a dry cloth.


Oh i see
I will try to rub with a cloth
I tried with my thumb and it didn’t come off.
Thankyou


----------



## averagejoe

MeBagaholic said:


> Oh i see
> I will try to rub with a cloth
> I tried with my thumb and it didn’t come off.
> Thankyou


Don't rub too hard. It may take the surface of the leather off! I suggest the thumb and if it doesn't come off, then it doesn't.


----------



## MeBagaholic

averagejoe said:


> Don't rub too hard. It may take the surface of the leather off! I suggest the thumb and if it doesn't come off, then it doesn't.


Yeah i am not going to.
Its says sold out online woah


----------



## CQQ

2FlyingYorkies said:


> Received my first My ABCDior bag in Denim Blue today!  It’s lovely, but I was surprised and a little sad to find that the strap that came with it is not adjustable.  The description on the Dior website indicates that it is adjustable, but looking back at the website now, I see that the photos of the bag in this color show a different strap than many of the other My ABCDior bags on the website.  I’ve written Dior customer support to ask why the description and what I received don’t match, but does anyone here know if they changed the strap style recently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935875


I am so confused to why each bag has a different strap.


----------



## CQQ

Anna Carroll said:


> I went to Dior store again today because I’m still not sure what size I should get.
> What do you think? I really like the chain of mini LD, but size is really small. ABC LD has short strap while old version has longer strap but I don’t like the spin.


I recently purchased a ABC Lady Dior. It came with the adjustable strap... I really want the non adjustable. Can that be purchased? The adjustable is much longer...


----------



## CQQ

averagejoe said:


> They might still have them in stock. I doubt that they all sold out even though the bag is popular.


I feel like they are super inconsistent. If changes are made, all the ABC lady dior should be sold with the same strap. Unfortunately you wont know if you'll get the adjustable or non adjustable. Many people complain about the charms not fitting or is sliding which shows another inconsistency. Were you able to purchase the non adjustable strap? As I would like to do the same.


----------



## 2FlyingYorkies

CQQ said:


> I feel like they are super inconsistent. If changes are made, all the ABC lady dior should be sold with the same strap. Unfortunately you wont know if you'll get the adjustable or non adjustable. Many people complain about the charms not fitting or is sliding which shows another inconsistency. Were you able to purchase the non adjustable strap? As I would like to do the same.


Dior customer service finally got back to me with an answer about my strap... About two weeks after I enquired, they asked me to send photos.  After waiting another month they told me that the description about the strap on the website was wrong, and that they were going to correct the website to say the bag comes with a non-adjustable strap.  They did not offer to replace the strap with a matching strap that was adjustable, but they said I could return it and buy a different strap from the selections on the website (none of which match my bag).  By that time I’d been using my bag for two months already, and I’m happy with the strap I got, so I’m keeping it.


----------



## 2FlyingYorkies

The overall length of my non-adjustable strap is 108cm or 42.5in in case you want to compare to the adjustable strap length.


----------



## Daystar

I’m wondering about the older badges version vs newer abc Dior? I see badges version being sold preloved. Any particular cons to the badges?
I have not made such a big preloved purchase before and so am nervous to. I’m leaning toward the blush colour and think may just purchase from boutique. Thanks!


----------



## luxsal

Daystar said:


> I’m wondering about the older badges version vs newer abc Dior? I see badges version being sold preloved. Any particular cons to the badges?
> I have not made such a big preloved purchase before and so am nervous to. I’m leaning toward the blush colour and think may just purchase from boutique. Thanks!


From what I know, you will not be able to add new badges or replace the old ones if they get damaged. But I have seen the new versions of the ABC LDs at some instagram seller accounts. I prefer to buy from boutique and wished I had one close by to get the boutique experience. I heard Dior has very good customer service.


----------



## Anna_777

sylviabaglover said:


> Just got my first My ABC Dior from boutique shipped to me. I have a question since this is my first lambskin bag and I am wondering if it’s normal on a brand new bag. I found that part of the strap has some wrinkles on it. Pictures attached. Can anyone please help with my question?


I had same problem and I had my bag replaced


----------



## pighero15

Hi ladies, 

I am new to dior and considering getting an ABC lady dior. I am 5"6 (168cm), wondering if the small sz will be a little bit small for my height. Many thankssssss


----------



## thuanchi2709

pighero15 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am new to dior and considering getting an ABC lady dior. I am 5"6 (168cm), wondering if the small sz will be a little bit small for my height. Many thankssssss


I wouldn't say small, but it also depends on you build. I think the small is a very nice size to transitions between day and night and it looks good on different body types. If you're more curvy then maybe try on the medium size and see.


----------



## luxsal

pighero15 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am new to dior and considering getting an ABC lady dior. I am 5"6 (168cm), wondering if the small sz will be a little bit small for my height. Many thankssssss


I am 5 4 and on the curvy side. It is perfect for me both cross body and shoulder. 
This YouTube video is perfect for you as this reviewer is also 5 6


----------



## cherryblossom1991

ItsPurseonal said:


> I decided to take the plunge with an online order and the blush color is exactly what I was looking for! My first ever Dior bag!
> 
> I'm in need of some advice on how to store the strap when it's not in use - do you just fold it up and put it in the bag? It seems so delicate that I'd worry about creases from storing that way.
> 
> View attachment 4756348
> 
> 
> Another note to those interested in buying the ABC - LISTEN TO THE OTHER POSTERS ON THIS FORUM - the charms are so difficult to put on. It took me quite literally a half an hour and I would say I damaged the leather very slightly. It won't bother me and I was willing to take that risk, but you really should have an SA put them on if you're able to buy in the store.


Can isee more photos of this? is this more of a nude or blush?


----------



## cherryblossom1991

Hi guys, I've been looking for a nice beige and i fell in love with this one and got it. However, I wish the DIOR charm on the bag was all gold. Is there a way to purchase that separately?
And are the old lady dior bags a different shade of beige than this one?


----------



## averagejoe

cherryblossom1991 said:


> Hi guys, I've been looking for a nice beige and i fell in love with this one and got it. However, I wish the DIOR charm on the bag was all gold. Is there a way to purchase that separately?
> And are the old lady dior bags a different shade of beige than this one?


I think this looks better than the one with the gold charms. People almost have to do a double-take before they realize that the charms are enameled. Very beautiful.

No, the charms cannot be sold separately since they cannot be detached without taking apart the handle ring. 

I am not sure if the other Lady Dior bags came in this exact shade of beige, but Dior always makes beige colours so there was probably a variation of beige that is very similar to this.


----------



## cherryblossom1991

averagejoe said:


> I think this looks better than the one with the gold charms. People almost have to do a double-take before they realize that the charms are enameled. Very beautiful.
> 
> No, the charms cannot be sold separately since they cannot be detached without taking apart the handle ring.
> 
> I am not sure if the other Lady Dior bags came in this exact shade of beige, but Dior always makes beige colours so there was probably a variation of beige that is very similar to this.



Thank you for your response. I really like the light gold hardware. I just hope this gives off the classic lady Dior look and not like a seasonal/limited version style. This is how the beige looks like in different lights


----------



## Lunie

Hi All,
Do you think we could find a Cognac Lady Dior in the US? I've only seen some slgs, Saddle, Bobby & Caro. TIA


----------



## pinkpocky

So thrilled with my new purchase! Finally pulled the trigger on the ABC I’ve been wanting and decided to purchase a mitzah as well to spruce up the classic black. Added a mod shot from when I tried it on in the store - such a perfect size  I tried on the medium as well thinking I might want it since it’s the more “classic” size but it was no contender. Love the size of the ABC and versatility since it would shift easier from a day to night bag. Medium would be too big for evening.

For reference, I am 5’7”. I am easily able to wear this crossbody which looked great! That was an important factor for me. Looked fine crossbodied even across my 7 month pregnant belly, lol

The store just received a new shipment of badges and I was soooo excited to see the stars with crystals! I was originally going to do ‘ C D star’ for my three badges but they had a ‘CD’ one with crystals so I was able to get another star  I am such a sucker for bling


----------



## averagejoe

pinkpocky said:


> So thrilled with my new purchase! Finally pulled the trigger on the ABC I’ve been wanting and decided to purchase a mitzah as well to spruce up the classic black. Added a mod shot from when I tried it on in the store - such a perfect size  I tried on the medium as well thinking I might want it since it’s the more “classic” size but it was no contender. Love the size of the ABC and versatility since it would shift easier from a day to night bag. Medium would be too big for evening.
> 
> For reference, I am 5’7”. I am easily able to wear this crossbody which looked great! That was an important factor for me. Looked fine crossbodied even across my 7 month pregnant belly, lol
> 
> The store just received a new shipment of badges and I was soooo excited to see the stars with crystals! I was originally going to do ‘ C D star’ for my three badges but they had a ‘CD’ one with crystals so I was able to get another star  I am such a sucker for bling
> 
> View attachment 5072632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072637


I love the strass charms, and it's great to be able to get two of those stars! Congratulations!


----------



## Calibb883

I don’t know why it took me so long to realize how gorgeous this bag is. I’m really loving dior these past few years. How is the wear & tear on the lady doors?


----------



## averagejoe

Calibb883 said:


> I don’t know why it took me so long to realize how gorgeous this bag is. I’m really loving dior these past few years. How is the wear & tear on the lady doors?


Like all soft, smooth leather bags, the lambskin is susceptible to scratches and corner wear, but this applies to most leather bags in general. As long as you avoid scratching the bag with your nails, avoid brushing the corners against objects, and don't over-fill your bag, then it will look pristine for a long time.


----------



## ashin121

Hi, can you buy pins separately from dior for the abcdior ?


----------



## Calibb883

Yes, you can.


----------



## CrazyCool01

hi, any one have ABCDior in blush can share the wear and tear ?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Adding pics for my first Dior bag.  So happy to have found a shade of grey that is not too light or too dark.  Crazy how this looks like 2 different bags based on indoor vs outdoor shots.


----------



## thundercloud

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Adding pics for my first Dior bag.  So happy to have found a shade of grey that is not too light or too dark.  Crazy how this looks like 2 different bags based on indoor vs outdoor shots.


Yay! Congrats! It's gorgeous!  Had to come by and see your pics!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

thundercloud said:


> Yay! Congrats! It's gorgeous!  Had to come by and see your pics!


Thank you!


----------



## pawluhh

Do you have the same issue as mine? I saw a small peeled spot on the top of my bag  I don’t know how it happened.


----------



## averagejoe

pawluhh said:


> Do you have the same issue as mine? I saw a small peeled spot on the top of my bag  I don’t know how it happened.


Bring it back to Dior. I'm wondering if the handle was resting on that part and got dragged abrasively over it at one point. Dior may be able to repair that.


----------



## pawluhh

averagejoe said:


> Bring it back to Dior. I'm wondering if the handle was resting on that part and got dragged abrasively over it at one point. Dior may be able to repair that.



I brought it to the store and they replaced it with a new one


----------



## averagejoe

pawluhh said:


> I brought it to the store and they replaced it with a new one


Wow that is amazing!


----------



## gr8bunny

cherryblossom1991 said:


> Thank you for your response. I really like the light gold hardware. I just hope this gives off the classic lady Dior look and not like a seasonal/limited version style. This is how the beige looks like in different lights



This looks so gorgeous! I actually love the charms so much! Do you find it easy to dress up/dress down/match outfits?


----------



## christaangelie

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Adding pics for my first Dior bag.  So happy to have found a shade of grey that is not too light or too dark.  Crazy how this looks like 2 different bags based on indoor vs outdoor shots.


Hi, what is the official color of your grey abcdior?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

christaangelie said:


> Hi, what is the official color of your grey abcdior?


Steel Gray


----------



## christaangelie

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Steel Gray


Do you mind sharing more pics of your lady dior? Im interested to get it in that color


----------



## christaangelie

Hi, anyone knows what is the official color of suzy’s bag? Is it grey only(M0538OCAL_M41G) or iron/steel grey(M0358OCAL_34G)?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

christaangelie said:


> Do you mind sharing more pics of your lady dior? Im interested to get it in that color


Yes, I’m sorry I missed this request. I’ll take some pics soon and post them.


----------



## averagejoe

christaangelie said:


> Hi, anyone knows what is the official color of suzy’s bag? Is it grey only(M0538OCAL_M41G) or iron/steel grey(M0358OCAL_34G)?


Hard to tell due to lighting, but it looks more like M11G (Gris Dior, or Dior Grey) to me.


----------



## shapeshifter

does anyone know if dior brings back seasonal colors of the ABCDior? I love the cloud blue shade, but I don’t think it’s available to purchase anymore (at least in US) and while it comes in other forms (micro lady dior, Caro etc.), I’m not as interested in those.


----------



## brinac

Hello! 
I really want to get a diro ABC bag however I find the strap too long (i'm very petite) and would like the strap shorted. I see there is a stitch break in the middle of the strap and I'm wondering if anyone has went to a leather surgeon to shorten the strap ? If so can you please share pic and feedback !

Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

brinac said:


> Hello!
> I really want to get a diro ABC bag however I find the strap too long (i'm very petite) and would like the strap shorted. I see there is a stitch break in the middle of the strap and I'm wondering if anyone has went to a leather surgeon to shorten the strap ? If so can you please share pic and feedback !
> 
> Thanks!


If you ever plan to resell the bag, then don't shorten the strap. I suggest buying one of the Dior embroidered guitar straps which are shorter. 

I haven't seen what Leather Surgeons can do, but because the resin is continuous along the edge of the strap, shortening the strap means the resin has to be redone and I don't know if they will alter the colour of it slightly when they're trying to redye the edges to blend the new shortened seam together.


----------



## beyondbeing

Happily joining this club! Presenting my recent purchase from Hawaii - My ABCDior in warm taupe.  The second photo represents the color the most in real life -- it looks to me like milk chocolate with purple undertone.  Glad I was able to find her in Hawaii - slightly lower price than the rest of USA, plus no tax (which I was told will charge tax soon).  I am happy to be able to add her to my collection, and probably will be my last DIOR purchase in a while as well


----------



## Uptownrl

Congratulations!!!! She’s so beautiful!! Also love the charms!!



beyondbeing said:


> Happily joining this club! Presenting my recent purchase from Hawaii - My ABCDior in warm taupe.  The second photo represents the color the most in real life -- it looks to me like milk chocolate with purple undertone.  Glad I was able to find her in Hawaii - slightly lower price than the rest of USA, plus no tax (which I was told will charge tax soon).  I am happy to be able to add her to my collection, and probably will be my last DIOR purchase in a while as well
> 
> View attachment 5157181
> View attachment 5157182


----------



## BagLadyT

beyondbeing said:


> Happily joining this club! Presenting my recent purchase from Hawaii - My ABCDior in warm taupe.  The second photo represents the color the most in real life -- it looks to me like milk chocolate with purple undertone.  Glad I was able to find her in Hawaii - slightly lower price than the rest of USA, plus no tax (which I was told will charge tax soon).  I am happy to be able to add her to my collection, and probably will be my last DIOR purchase in a while as well
> 
> View attachment 5157181
> View attachment 5157182



Stunning!!


----------



## pinkyavocado

beyondbeing said:


> Happily joining this club! Presenting my recent purchase from Hawaii - My ABCDior in warm taupe.  The second photo represents the color the most in real life -- it looks to me like milk chocolate with purple undertone.  Glad I was able to find her in Hawaii - slightly lower price than the rest of USA, plus no tax (which I was told will charge tax soon).  I am happy to be able to add her to my collection, and probably will be my last DIOR purchase in a while as well
> 
> View attachment 5157181
> View attachment 5157182


It's so beautiful!! Is it light gold or gold hardware?


----------



## beyondbeing

pinkyavocado said:


> It's so beautiful!! Is it light gold or gold hardware?


Thank you !   It’s light gold hardware.


----------



## ♡ZCM♡

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## averagejoe

♡ZCM♡ said:


> Thank you for letting me share!


You paired the Mitzah perfectly with the bag!


----------



## leyley.27

Hello! I am new to Dior, and I just want to share my newest baby in the color Blush/Fard. I took her out for the first time. ❤️


----------



## Chloe_c

beyondbeing said:


> Happily joining this club! Presenting my recent purchase from Hawaii - My ABCDior in warm taupe.  The second photo represents the color the most in real life -- it looks to me like milk chocolate with purple undertone.  Glad I was able to find her in Hawaii - slightly lower price than the rest of USA, plus no tax (which I was told will charge tax soon).  I am happy to be able to add her to my collection, and probably will be my last DIOR purchase in a while as well
> 
> View attachment 5157181
> View attachment 5157182


Congrats! So gorgeous! May I know is the lining suede or fabric?


----------



## leyley.27

Chloe_c said:


> Congrats! So gorgeous! May I know is the lining suede or fabric?


It’s suede


----------



## Chloe_c

Would anyone kindly share how are the lacquered charms holding up? Do they chip or scratch easily? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chloe_c

leyley.27 said:


> It’s suede


Thank you for the info!


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

Chloe_c said:


> Would anyone kindly share how are the lacquered charms holding up? Do they chip or scratch easily? Thanks in advance!



My lacquered chips have held up pretty well so far! 
Got it 4 months back in April.
There’s no obvious scratching that I’ve noticed, but I also don’t pay super close attention because I know hairline scratches are normal and unavoidable


----------



## Chloe_c

birkenstocksandcode said:


> My lacquered chips have held up pretty well so far!
> Got it 4 months back in April.
> There’s no obvious scratching that I’ve noticed, but I also don’t pay super close attention because I know hairline scratches are normal and unavoidable



Thanks for sharing, birkenstocksandcode!


----------



## leyley.27

Hi everyone. Does anyone know what kind of badge this is? Is it a teardrop? Leaf?


----------



## beyondbeing

leyley.27 said:


> Hi everyone. Does anyone know what kind of badge this is? Is it a teardrop? Leaf?


I was told it's parsley


----------



## beyondbeing

Chloe_c said:


> Congrats! So gorgeous! May I know is the lining suede or fabric?


Thank you! Yes, mine is suede lining.  I also have the ultramatte grey in medium size and the interior is suede as well.


----------



## beyondbeing

Chloe_c said:


> Would anyone kindly share how are the lacquered charms holding up? Do they chip or scratch easily? Thanks in advance!


I got mine about 1 month ago, and have been taking her out often.  So far so good, and no scratches/chips etc.  To be honest, I wasn't very sure about the lacquered charm in the beginning (it wasn't love at first sight), but now I am growing to like it a lot...Aesthetically, it blends in very well with the rest of the hardware/leather etc, and has this subtle vibe that I am loving it more and more.  Hope this helps


----------



## leyley.27

beyondbeing said:


> I was told it's parsley


Thanks! I never would have thought it’s parsley, but so be it.


----------



## doni

leyley.27 said:


> Thanks! I never would have thought it’s parsley, but so be it.


I think @beyondbeing meant paisley? As in the print, although the single motiv is more precisely a buta.


----------



## leyley.27

doni said:


> I think @beyondbeing meant paisley? As in the print, although the single motiv is more precisely a buta.


Ooh yes, you’re right! Lol. Yep I can see it now. It makes more sense. Thank you!


----------



## beyondbeing

leyley.27 said:


> Ooh yes, you’re right! Lol. Yep I can see it now. It makes more sense. Thank you!


Hahhaha, I was also confused myself too... coz when I asked the SA in Hawaii, she did repeatedly said it was parsley (as the herb/plant)....but I asked if she meant paisley (as the pattern), but she reiterated it is the plant/herb parsley.... o well well, it's beautiful regardless, and looks like a moon shape to me now lol.....


----------



## leyley.27

beyondbeing said:


> Hahhaha, I was also confused myself too... coz when I asked the SA in Hawaii, she did repeatedly said it was parsley (as the herb/plant)....but I asked if she meant paisley (as the pattern), but she reiterated it is the plant/herb parsley.... o well well, it's beautiful regardless, and looks like a moon shape to me now lol.....


Hahaha. Yes yes, I agree it’s beautiful whatever it is.


----------



## nikribcorc

beyondbeing said:


> Happily joining this club! Presenting my recent purchase from Hawaii - My ABCDior in warm taupe.  The second photo represents the color the most in real life -- it looks to me like milk chocolate with purple undertone.  Glad I was able to find her in Hawaii - slightly lower price than the rest of USA, plus no tax (which I was told will charge tax soon).  I am happy to be able to add her to my collection, and probably will be my last DIOR purchase in a while as well
> 
> View attachment 5157181
> View attachment 5157182


Do you think this is nicer than the fard/blush? I’m undecided between the 2 colours


----------



## nikribcorc

leyley.27 said:


> Hello! I am new to Dior, and I just want to share my newest baby in the color Blush/Fard. I took her out for the first time. ❤


Ohh I just another member about their choice for the warm taupe. I’m undecided between fard and warm taupe. Have you seen them side by side?


----------



## leyley.27

nikribcorc said:


> Ohh I just another member about their choice for the warm taupe. I’m undecided between fard and warm taupe. Have you seen them side by side?


Yes, I have them both. The warm taupe is darker. Sorry I can’t capture the real color, they are both very much beautiful in person. It’s best to go to a boutique to see them.


----------



## nikribcorc

leyley.27 said:


> Yes, I have them both. The warm taupe is darker. Sorry I can’t capture the real color, they are both very much beautiful in person. It’s best to go to a boutique to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179983


Thank you so much!


----------



## beyondbeing

nikribcorc said:


> Do you think this is nicer than the fard/blush? I’m undecided between the 2 colours


Hello,
Actually my first LD (in medium) was in fard color.  I sold her due to the zipper closure.  I chose warm taupe this time for the following reasons:
1) I have other fard Dior bags in my collection, so I want to add versatility
2) Warm taupe is a seasonable color, and I was looking for something more 'mature' looking (I am in my late 40's), and with suede linning, so it fits my purpose

In terms of fard vs warm taupe, here are my thoughts:
Fard in lambskin has more pinkish undertone.  Fard in ultramatte calfskin has brownish undertone.  Warm taupe in lambskin also has the most brown undertone (with a hint of purple under certain lighting) - it is like milk chocolate.  If you are NOT into brown, then warm taupe might not work well for you.  I prefer Fard in ultramatte leather as it is less pinkish.  But all 3 colors are quite versatile in my opinion.  Hope this helps


----------



## Zsuzysamanta

beyondbeing said:


> I was told it's parsley


 It’s Paisley,like the print


----------



## nikribcorc

beyondbeing said:


> Hello,
> Actually my first LD (in medium) was in fard color.  I sold her due to the zipper closure.  I chose warm taupe this time for the following reasons:
> 1) I have other fard Dior bags in my collection, so I want to add versatility
> 2) Warm taupe is a seasonable color, and I was looking for something more 'mature' looking (I am in my late 40's), and with suede linning, so it fits my purpose
> 
> In terms of fard vs warm taupe, here are my thoughts:
> Fard in lambskin has more pinkish undertone.  Fard in ultramatte calfskin has brownish undertone.  Warm taupe in lambskin also has the most brown undertone (with a hint of purple under certain lighting) - it is like milk chocolate.  If you are NOT into brown, then warm taupe might not work well for you.  I prefer Fard in ultramatte leather as it is less pinkish.  But all 3 colors are quite versatile in my opinion.  Hope this helps


Oh wow, such a good summary! Thank you so much.


----------



## PinayRN

Is the warm taupe not hard to match clothes with? I just ordered mine. Just worried it's too dark. I mostly wear black, beige, brown colors in my wardrobe.


----------



## leyley.27

PinayRN said:


> Is the warm taupe not hard to match clothes with? I just ordered mine. Just worried it's too dark. I mostly wear black, beige, brown colors in my wardrobe.


Hi. Not at all. It’s very neutral and goes well with most colors. It’s not too dark. At one glance, it looks similar to Blush/Fard. But side by side, Blush is pink-toned. More like an old rose color. Warm Taupe is more like milky brown.


----------



## PinayRN

leyley.27 said:


> Yes, I have them both. The warm taupe is darker. Sorry I can’t capture the real color, they are both very much beautiful in person. It’s best to go to a boutique to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179983


Do you have any mod pic by chance?


----------



## PinayRN

Hi ladies! Since I'm new to Dior, just want to ask if you ladies wrap both handles with twilly or just one handle? TiA!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hello! Has any one bought the new Steel gray with rhuthenium hardware !?
Please post pictures


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Hi all!  I was hoping I could get everyone’s help.  I’m honeymooning in Hawaii  and want to commemorate the special experience with my last bag purchase for a while. I visited the Dior Wakiki boutique yesterday and fell in love with the small Lady Dior but I’m so torn on the color.  I attached a photo of the 3 I’m between - steel grey, the warm taupe, and the indigo blue gradient.  They only had the medium of the indigo blue in stock, so the lovely SA I worked with is ordering the small and holding all 3 so I can try them when we fly back through HNL on our way out.  So I don’t want to torture my hubby the entire trip trying to decide - thought I would crowdsource 

I’m looking for this to be a day-to-night bag, one I can use for both special occasions like weddings but also be able to rock with casual outfits when I want an extra oompf.  My current collection is:

-LV PM in black empriente
-LV NF in turtledove empriente
-Dior Bobby in camel
-Chanel mini rect in iridescent white
-Valentino rockstud small in a purpleish grey 
-a few Polene bags in chalk and light grey/taupe, brown sezane victor bag

so clearly I’m drawn to neutrals and especially greys - the steel grey color really did immediately make my heart sing but I’m also worried I will take it home and not use it as much since I have so many grey bags.  But they’re also more of lighter greys, and I love the *slightly* blueish undertones you get in some lights from it.  And the indigo blue is just so special and I’ve totally been on the hunt for a blue bag… but I’m worried it’s not as timeless and I’ll stop using it in a year or two.

SO sorry for the novel haha what do you all think?!


----------



## averagejoe

ATLbagaddict said:


> Hi all!  I was hoping I could get everyone’s help.  I’m honeymooning in Hawaii  and want to commemorate the special experience with my last bag purchase for a while. I visited the Dior Wakiki boutique yesterday and fell in love with the small Lady Dior but I’m so torn on the color.  I attached a photo of the 3 I’m between - steel grey, the warm taupe, and the indigo blue gradient.  They only had the medium of the indigo blue in stock, so the lovely SA I worked with is ordering the small and holding all 3 so I can try them when we fly back through HNL on our way out.  So I don’t want to torture my hubby the entire trip trying to decide - thought I would crowdsource
> 
> I’m looking for this to be a day-to-night bag, one I can use for both special occasions like weddings but also be able to rock with casual outfits when I want an extra oompf.  My current collection is:
> 
> -LV PM in black empriente
> -LV NF in turtledove empriente
> -Dior Bobby in camel
> -Chanel mini rect in iridescent white
> -Valentino rockstud small in a purpleish grey
> -a few Polene bags in chalk and light grey/taupe, brown sezane victor bag
> 
> so clearly I’m drawn to neutrals and especially greys - the steel grey color really did immediately make my heart sing but I’m also worried I will take it home and not use it as much since I have so many grey bags.  But they’re also more of lighter greys, and I love the *slightly* blueish undertones you get in some lights from it.  And the indigo blue is just so special and I’ve totally been on the hunt for a blue bag… but I’m worried it’s not as timeless and I’ll stop using it in a year or two.
> 
> SO sorry for the novel haha what do you all think?!


I like the warm taupe the most, actually, because it has enameled charms, and it is still close to the grey family without being grey.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

averagejoe said:


> I like the warm taupe the most, actually, because it has enameled charms, and it is still close to the grey family without being grey.


Thanks for the input!  I do really love that one!


----------



## stockcharlie

ATLbagaddict said:


> Hi all!  I was hoping I could get everyone’s help.  I’m honeymooning in Hawaii  and want to commemorate the special experience with my last bag purchase for a while. I visited the Dior Wakiki boutique yesterday and fell in love with the small Lady Dior but I’m so torn on the color.  I attached a photo of the 3 I’m between - steel grey, the warm taupe, and the indigo blue gradient.  They only had the medium of the indigo blue in stock, so the lovely SA I worked with is ordering the small and holding all 3 so I can try them when we fly back through HNL on our way out.  So I don’t want to torture my hubby the entire trip trying to decide - thought I would crowdsource
> 
> I’m looking for this to be a day-to-night bag, one I can use for both special occasions like weddings but also be able to rock with casual outfits when I want an extra oompf.  My current collection is:
> 
> -LV PM in black empriente
> -LV NF in turtledove empriente
> -Dior Bobby in camel
> -Chanel mini rect in iridescent white
> -Valentino rockstud small in a purpleish grey
> -a few Polene bags in chalk and light grey/taupe, brown sezane victor bag
> 
> so clearly I’m drawn to neutrals and especially greys - the steel grey color really did immediately make my heart sing but I’m also worried I will take it home and not use it as much since I have so many grey bags.  But they’re also more of lighter greys, and I love the *slightly* blueish undertones you get in some lights from it.  And the indigo blue is just so special and I’ve totally been on the hunt for a blue bag… but I’m worried it’s not as timeless and I’ll stop using it in a year or two.
> 
> SO sorry for the novel haha what do you all think?!


Dior does it’s gray so well that I’m always a little biased to it. However the blue is gorgeous and I believe it would be a great addition to your existing collection. Have fun shopping!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

stockcharlie said:


> Dior does it’s gray so well that I’m always a little biased to it. However the blue is gorgeous and I believe it would be a great addition to your existing collection. Have fun shopping!


Thanks so much!  After sleeping on it I actually went back to the store the next morning and purchased the steel gray! I just couldn’t stop thinking about it and realized it was the one making my heart sing.  Last bag for a long while and now hubby and I can enjoy the honeymoon without me agonizing over the choices


----------



## CrazyCool01

So i was checking the Dior website for ABCDior colors (with gold charm) and noticed many removed including cherry red? Is this because those colors are being discontinued !?


----------



## hlzpenguin

CrazyCool01 said:


> So i was checking the Dior website for ABCDior colors (with gold charm) and noticed many removed including cherry red? Is this because those colors are being discontinued !?


Could be that or they’ll put it back soon? I don’t know how Dior’s stocks actually work online. I was looking for a bag with a color that’s no longer on the website, but my SA said he can order it from another boutique. :/


----------



## CrazyCool01

hlzpenguin said:


> Could be that or they’ll put it back soon? I don’t know how Dior’s stocks actually work online. I was looking for a bag with a color that’s no longer on the website, but my SA said he can order it from another boutique. :/


After posting here i checked with my SA she said sometimes Dior will remove if the color is discontinued and sell left over stock ! I hope not as i really want Cherry red and dont want any headache with the hunt


----------



## _bellie_

CrazyCool01 said:


> After posting here i checked with my SA she said sometimes Dior will remove if the color is discontinued and sell left over stock ! I hope not as i really want Cherry red and dont want any headache with the hunt



I see the cherry red on the US website now. It pops up if you type abcdior cherry into the search bar. And other colors show up if you search for abcdior as well, but you have to scroll down past some of the mitzahs.


----------



## CrazyCool01

_bellie_ said:


> I see the cherry red on the US website now. It pops up if you type abcdior cherry into the search bar. And other colors show up if you search for abcdior as well, but you have to scroll down past some of the mitzahs.


Thanks so much ! Looks like they are removed from Australian website ..


----------



## jessicanoelle

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Adding pics for my first Dior bag.  So happy to have found a shade of grey that is not too light or too dark.  Crazy how this looks like 2 different bags based on indoor vs outdoor shots.


 Stunning color! What shade of grey is this?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

jessicanoelle said:


> Stunning color! What shade of grey is this?


Thank you! Dior calls it steel gray.


----------



## jessicanoelle

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Thank you! Dior calls it steel gray.


It’s droolworthy! I love how it has a bluish tint to it in natural light. I’ve been wanting to buy one in cloud blue but it’s sold out…but now after seeing this, I am definitely going to consider this color  do you find it more warm gray or cooler gray in general?


----------



## ATLbagaddict

jessicanoelle said:


> It’s droolworthy! I love how it has a bluish tint to it in natural light. I’ve been wanting to buy one in cloud blue but it’s sold out…but now after seeing this, I am definitely going to consider this color  do you find it more warm gray or cooler gray in general?


I was the exact same as you - cloud blue was my perfect color and I let it slip away!  This grey is definitely a darker shade but I’m falling in love with it - like you said the blueish tint in natural light is to die for, and it has a totally different look inside under dimmer indoor lighting!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

jessicanoelle said:


> It’s droolworthy! I love how it has a bluish tint to it in natural light. I’ve been wanting to buy one in cloud blue but it’s sold out…but now after seeing this, I am definitely going to consider this color  do you find it more warm gray or cooler gray in general?


To me I feel like it leans more cool.  I do love it.  Let us know if you decide to get one.


----------



## hellohazelhere

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Adding pics for my first Dior bag.  So happy to have found a shade of grey that is not too light or too dark.  Crazy how this looks like 2 different bags based on indoor vs outdoor shots.



Stunning! May I know what colour is this?


----------



## Adelylt

Hello all, 

Newbie here who’s been lurking around for ages! Thanks to your wonderful insights that have been so invaluable to helping with my purchase.

I just bought a new (both literally and to me) MyABC Dior in Fard off a reseller and intend to have some of the pins changed. However, I notice that the pins leave an imprint on the leather piece it’s on - and was wondering if it might be possible to change that leather piece as well.

I do have the original sales receipt for after-sales service. Would like to ask if anyone has had experience with replacing the leather piece? Have you also had issues with the pin marks, and do they fade over time if you remove the pins and relax the leather?

TIA!


----------



## XCCX

Love this metallic gold!


----------



## Ahardiva

Tried this MyABC in fard on yesterday and I think I’m in love. I originally went into the store to look at navy and grey options but this caught my eye and it’s honestly the most beautiful shade IRL. Still thinking it over but might end up being a birthday/Christmas treat this year


----------



## CrazyCool01

My latest beauty in Cherry red


----------



## XCCX

Ahardiva said:


> Tried this MyABC in fard on yesterday and I think I’m in love. I originally went into the store to look at navy and grey options but this caught my eye and it’s honestly the most beautiful shade IRL. Still thinking it over but might end up being a birthday/Christmas treat this year
> View attachment 5252759


I say go for it! It’s really the most unique shade out there, so stunning! I love mine


----------



## lovechanel098

Hello all, 

Any opinions on this lady dior?


----------



## strobe

lovechanel098 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Any opinions on this lady dior?



I LOVE this color!!! I just bought mine this week and was deciding between black and this green! Ultimately I went for black to stay classic but if the green is available in the mini I might have to plan for that one as well


----------



## Ahardiva

XCCX said:


> I say go for it! It’s really the most unique shade out there, so stunning! I love mine



I think it is going to happen! I’ve been thinking about outfits I could wear it with and it seems like it would go with pretty much everything I wear because it’s such a versatile colour


----------



## Tulipifera

Hi everyone, I want to own my first Dior, and I’m undecided between these beautiful colors. I’ve always been a Chanel girl and I thought the D-Lite will be a nice diversity to my usual leather handbags. But I’m worried about the wear and tear of the embroidered canvas. TIA.


----------



## hlzpenguin

Tulipifera said:


> Hi everyone, I want to own my first Dior, and I’m undecided between these beautiful colors. I’ve always been a Chanel girl and I thought the D-Lite will be a nice diversity to my usual leather handbags. But I’m worried about the wear and tear of the embroidered canvas. TIA.


This D-lite particularly looks gorgeous. I was worried about canvas bags too but when I saw the book tote in person, I just fell in love and couldn’t resist. The craftsmanship is just amazing. I’m sure the D-lites are the same. So far my book tote is still in a good shape. . Other than the canvas one, I might be the minority here — I like the cloud blue one although the other two seem to be more neutral.


----------



## JHBR

I love it in the Cloud Blue. It is such a beautiful color. Unfortunately, it is not available in the U.S.


----------



## Tulipifera

hlzpenguin said:


> This D-lite particularly looks gorgeous. I was worried about canvas bags too but when I saw the book tote in person, I just fell in love and couldn’t resist. The craftsmanship is just amazing. I’m sure the D-lites are the same. So far my book tote is still in a good shape. . Other than the canvas one, I might be the minority here — I like the cloud blue one although the other two seem to be more neutral.





hlzpenguin said:


> This D-lite particularly looks gorgeous. I was worried about canvas bags too but when I saw the book tote in person, I just fell in love and couldn’t resist. The craftsmanship is just amazing. I’m sure the D-lites are the same. So far my book tote is still in a good shape. . Other than the canvas one, I might be the minority here — I like the cloud blue one although the other two seem to be more neutral.



Thank you for your feedback. ☺️ I’m glad to hear the book tote is holding up pretty well! I’m falling more and more in love with the brand - and I’m obsessing over the small book tote and hope to own one in the future.


----------



## zoeshin

Tulipifera said:


> Hi everyone, I want to own my first Dior, and I’m undecided between these beautiful colors. I’ve always been a Chanel girl and I thought the D-Lite will be a nice diversity to my usual leather handbags. But I’m worried about the wear and tear of the embroidered canvas. TIA.



i have the left bottom grey one and it's gorgeous. I was really tempted to get the taupe one but I went for grey after all because I didn't like their new charms. But now I see why they make the charms like that these days. The old charms make scratches a lot naturally as they mingle together as you walk etc., and it's inevitable. I presume there's less damage with the new charms because they're not just plain metals.


----------



## hlzpenguin

JHBR said:


> I love it in the Cloud Blue. It is such a beautiful color. Unfortunately, it is not available in the U.S.


Yeah. Sad. Cloud blue is on my wishlist.


----------



## hellolucy211

Does anyone know if Dior ever made the fard/blush color in the lucky badges??


----------



## This&That2003

hellolucy211 said:


> Does anyone know if Dior ever made the fard/blush color in the lucky badges??


I only ordered online as I live too far from any Dior boutique.  Online, there were fard/blush color badges, heart & star, in ultramatte texture.  If you go to dior.com and look at an ABCDior bag, go to the "personalize your bag" section, under ultramatte the fard/blush heart is still available, but not the star.  I have the heart with my black ABCDior bag.


----------



## Crappypatty123

This&That2003 said:


> I only ordered online as I live too far from any Dior boutique.  Online, there were fard/blush color badges, heart & star, in ultramatte texture.  If you go to dior.com and look at an ABCDior bag, go to the "personalize your bag" section, under ultramatte the fard/blush heart is still available, but not the star.  I have the heart with my black ABCDior bag.


I think what she meant is if the lady Dior bag ever came in the blush/fard color with the lucky badges strap and not the ABC Dior strap


----------



## This&That2003

Crappypatty123 said:


> I think what she meant is if the lady Dior bag ever came in the blush/fard color with the lucky badges strap and not the ABC Dior strap


Oh!  I think the fard/blush color was only with ABCDior, 2019 and onward, and not the lucky badges version that came out in 2017.


----------



## Crappypatty123

This&That2003 said:


> Oh!  I think the fard/blush color was only with ABCDior, 2019 and onward, and not the lucky badges version that came out in 2017.











						Lady Dior Bag (My ABCDior)
					

S$3,400 | Condition: Used | Used Lady Dior bag (My ABCDior) with strap and 3 charms 100% authentic Currently retails at $5400! Comes with card, dust bag, additional 1 charm and box Does not come with mitzah No scuffs or scratches on leather. Scratches on DIOR metal logo which are unavoidable PM...




					www.carousell.sg
				




Do you know what color is this one? :O it looks like fard/blush but maybe it's not?


----------



## XCCX

@hellolucy211 @This&That2003 
That’s an interesting question. I used to see the bag in these photos and wonder if it’s blush or another color that got discontinued/replaced by blush. It does seem more beigy nude than the current blush color.


----------



## Crappypatty123

XCCX said:


> @hellolucy211 @This&That2003
> That’s an interesting question. I used to see the bag in these photos and wonder if it’s blush or another color that got discontinued/replaced by blush. It does seem more beigy nude than the current blush color.
> 
> View attachment 5305357
> View attachment 5305358


Right?? I wonder if it's the same color too  some lighting makes it look the same but some lighting looks less pink and more nude...


----------



## Daystar

I had the same question! I’m looking at a preloved lucky badges that looks like fard but darker. So on searching online I found this old listing that describes a “petale brique” Color that looks very similar but perhaps a bit darker/less pink than the fard. Anyone seen this colour in person?


----------



## pawluhh

Crappypatty123 said:


> Lady Dior Bag (My ABCDior)
> 
> 
> S$3,400 | Condition: Used | Used Lady Dior bag (My ABCDior) with strap and 3 charms 100% authentic Currently retails at $5400! Comes with card, dust bag, additional 1 charm and box Does not come with mitzah No scuffs or scratches on leather. Scratches on DIOR metal logo which are unavoidable PM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.carousell.sg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what color is this one? :O it looks like fard/blush but maybe it's not?



This is the color Fard/blush. I took a pic last year when I went to the store.


----------



## pawluhh

Can we appreciate the beauty


----------



## wzy21

pawluhh said:


> Can we appreciate the beauty


The colour is lovely. Is this the beige? It looks darker than the beige currently in stores though


----------



## luxsal

Does anyone else have an issue of their ABCs just toppling over and falling off the table? I have noticed it happens when the strap is hanging off. I dont always remember to place the entire bag on the table.  So be careful ladies! I panicked so much but all was well. No scratch or wear on the bag! Phew!


----------



## pawluhh

wzy21 said:


> The colour is lovely. Is this the beige? It looks darker than the beige currently in stores though


The color is Warm Taupe. It’s like a chameleon though. It changes color depending on the lighting.


----------



## pawluhh

salal04 said:


> Does anyone else have an issue of their ABCs just toppling over and falling off the table? I have noticed it happens when the strap is hanging off. I dont always remember to place the entire bag on the table.  So be careful ladies! I panicked so much but all was well. No scratch or wear on the bag! Phew!


it happened to me few times but yep, just be careful when placing it on the table or anywhere.


----------



## XCCX

LOVE!


----------



## xxekdnjs

Went in to the store to purchase the gray but left the store with this beauty ♥️


----------



## kitkat_08

xxekdnjs said:


> Went in to the store to purchase the gray but left the store with this beauty ♥



I literally gasped, so gorgeous!!! Which red is this?


----------



## xxekdnjs

kitkat_08 said:


> I literally gasped, so gorgeous!!! Which red is this?


Thank you! The sales associate said the color was poppy!


----------



## PippaL

My SA is enabling me! Whenever I text her with my wishlist, she comes through. Got these two beauties lately.


----------



## melonnie

Is this the blush color?




XCCX said:


> LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 5315268


----------



## XCCX

melonnie said:


> Is this the blush color?


Yes it is


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

Hai Hai…
I really need you all help here.

Considering to have another lady dior, I have already Medium LD phyton gold and Small ABCDior black ultra matte.

then my SA sent me these beauties (ABDior warm taupe, ABCDior cloud blue , ABCDior Griss acier, mini LD perle griss opalin).
Could you please help me decide and give your personal favorite? And which color is the one that harder to get? 
Thank you in advance



Griss Acier






Warm taupe










Cloud blye







Mini LD perle griss opalin


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

PippaL said:


> My SA is enabling me! Whenever I text her with my wishlist, she comes through. Got these two beauties lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322575


hi these are stunning! What color are those? the right one is cloud blue?


----------



## PippaL

MoreBagsPlease said:


> hi these are stunning! What color are those? the right one is cloud blue?


Yes! Cloud blue with the enamel charms and then steel gray! Love then both, but I must say, my favourite is the cloud blue. Such a beautiful colour. My SA had to have it shipped from another store (I’m based in Canada) but worth it.


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Adding pics for my first Dior bag.  So happy to have found a shade of grey that is not too light or too dark.  Crazy how this looks like 2 different bags based on indoor vs outdoor shots.



May I know the color name?


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

PippaL said:


> Yes! Cloud blue with the enamel charms and then steel gray! Love then both, but I must say, my favourite is the cloud blue. Such a beautiful colour. My SA had to have it shipped from another store (I’m based in Canada) but worth it.



is it hard to get the cloud blue?
And how about the color is it east to match any kind of fit for cloud blue?


----------



## sanamary

Just loving all the bags..my dilemma is a bit different, I want a Lady Dior but need shoes(think manolo hangisi) to match..ofc black is easy but in your opinion are there other Lady Dior colors that match with Manolos,J.choo or Valentino.Problem is we dont have stores like Nordstorm where all brands are together..here Dior is a separate boutique.If no choice i will go for the safe black LD with light gold hardware and black manolos with crystal buckle.TIA for help.


----------



## LavenderIce

sanamary said:


> Just loving all the bags..my dilemma is a bit different, I want a Lady Dior but need shoes(think manolo hangisi) to match..ofc black is easy but in your opinion are there other Lady Dior colors that match with Manolos,J.choo or Valentino.Problem is we dont have stores like Nordstorm where all brands are together..here Dior is a separate boutique.If no choice i will go for the safe black LD with light gold hardware and black manolos with crystal buckle.TIA for help.



If you check post #19 by @XCCX she pairs a gold mini LD with gold Valentino Rockstuds. I think there are other posts with MB but this is one that stuck out in my memory for being perfect matches.





						Need Help: Mini Lady Dior Gold
					

Let me know if you ever thought of letting it go :P :loveeyes:   ;););)




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## sweetpea_2009

MoreBagsPlease said:


> May I know the color name?


The color is called Steel Grey.


----------



## XCCX

LavenderIce said:


> If you check post #19 by @XCCX she pairs a gold mini LD with gold Valentino Rockstuds. I think there are other posts with MB but this is one that stuck out in my memory for being perfect matches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need Help: Mini Lady Dior Gold
> 
> 
> Let me know if you ever thought of letting it go :P :loveeyes:   ;););)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Aww thank you!


----------



## PippaL

MoreBagsPlease said:


> is it hard to get the cloud blue?
> And how about the color is it east to match any kind of fit for cloud blue?


Not sure how hard it is to get it, I asked my SA about grey or blue tones handbags and she sent me a few pictures of LD she had in stock and told me she could also order the cloud blue if I liked the colour. She sent the order and received the bag about 3 days later. I find it easy to match with all kind of outfits and I don’t think it clashes with many colours!


----------



## zee989

Hey hope your all ok? I just purchased my first abc dior in warm taupe! I was very indecisive between warm taupe and blush but then decided with the taupe as it’s more neutral, I have also matched it with my Valentino rock studs will definitely take a picture , I also love matching my handbags to my shoes, the satisfaction is unreal, Valentino shoes match most of the dior bags easily if you are looking for matching shoes x


----------



## zee989

This is my lady dior in warm taupe


----------



## Eggcellent

zee989 said:


> This is my lady dior in warm taupe


I love how you wrapped your twilly scarf here, is it one or two?


----------



## emrp

Is it worth it to buy lady dior mini? 2018? Price is 3.7kusd. Photo attached


----------



## zee989

Eggcellent said:


> I love how you wrapped your twilly scarf here, is it one or two?


----------



## zee989

Thank you so much! It’s just one twilly, I watched a YouTube video on how to tie it up


----------



## Rsw123467

Hi everyone, hope you’re all well!
Does anybody know if the customisable charms on the strap of the My ABCDior also come in silver? I want to order the black in silver hardware and want the charms on the strap to match. However, online, it is only giving me the option of pale gold / ultra matte. Thank you in advance!


----------



## jessgirlbby

Hi everyone!! 

Is anyone able to tell me the name of this grey?


----------



## desertchic

jessgirlbby said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Is anyone able to tell me the name of this grey?


It looks like Steel Grey…


----------



## Petitepink

wanna get some thoughts on the ss22 heart cannage ld vs regular white ld 
both in latte white colour 

 Which would you choose ?


----------



## jessgirlbby

desertchic said:


> It looks like Steel Grey…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345789


 
Thanks, I am new to Dior and their colour names


----------



## zee989

XCCX said:


> LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 5315268


Hey I love your lady dior!  is it the small or the mini size? I’m so stuck as to which size to buy!


----------



## XCCX

zee989 said:


> Hey I love your lady dior!  is it the small or the mini size? I’m so stuck as to which size to buy!


Thank you! It’s the small


----------



## ashin121

changigi said:


> wanna get some thoughts on the ss22 heart cannage ld vs regular white ld
> both in latte white colour
> 
> Which would you choose ?
> 
> View attachment 5357338
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357339


Chanel is doing alot of heart shape bags/jewelry right now too. 
I'm personally not a fan of these heart pieces but if you are, then go for the heart one. I always go for the classics. I don't think age is a factor because my sister (triplet sister) just got the heart chanel bag and we are the same age 38yo). I would never get it.  It is your preference.  Get what makes your heart skip a beat.  let us know what you get!


----------



## ashin121

Rsw123467 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you’re all well!
> Does anybody know if the customisable charms on the strap of the My ABCDior also come in silver? I want to order the black in silver hardware and want the charms on the strap to match. However, online, it is only giving me the option of pale gold / ultra matte. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337541


I just got a preloved abcdior (got super lucky at a great price and excellent/new condition w/ full set). The authenticity card says it was purchased in Japan on 8/20/21. My charms are silver heart, bling crystal CD light gold and dark silver heart. I got it authenticated. So I'm assuming charms do come in silver.


----------



## k5ml3k

I asked this question in the Lady Dior Clubhouse before realizing that this one existed but just wondering ...anybody have the red my ABCDior from 2019 (date code 09-MA-0159)? I’m curious what shade of red it is. The listing showed more of an orange undertone but the additional pics in different lighting that I was provided showed more blue undertone. TIA!’


----------



## Petitepink

ashin121 said:


> Chanel is doing alot of heart shape bags/jewelry right now too.
> I'm personally not a fan of these heart pieces but if you are, then go for the heart one. I always go for the classics. I don't think age is a factor because my sister (triplet sister) just got the heart chanel bag and we are the same age 38yo). I would never get it.  It is your preference.  Get what makes your heart skip a beat.  let us know what you get!


ordered it on the dior website and just received! ❤️


----------



## ashin121

Petitepink said:


> ordered it on the dior website and just received! ❤


Beautiful and so unique! Congrats!!!!! I would definitely do a double look if I saw someone wearing this on the streets.


----------



## foofooness

Petitepink said:


> ordered it on the dior website and just received! ❤️



Congrats! The ♥️ gives it a more unique look!


----------



## glitzgal97

Petitepink said:


> ordered it on the dior website and just received! ❤


Beautiful!! I have the red one and love it so much!  Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## penelopejames

Does anyone know if Dior is discontinuing the ultra-matte collection? I'm looking for the mini white ultra-matte and I've noticed lately things are starting to sell out on their website.


----------



## mz_tl

Hi! Does anyone know how the Ultra Matte hardware and leather wear? Is it much higher maintenance than silver or gold hardware? I've seen some pre-owned Ultra Matte lady diors that have the matte finish scuff off and it just looks awful


----------



## arl

can’t get enough of this beauty! such a classy color imo ❤️ this is the warm beige under white light, taken without flash


----------



## cc_m

Does anyone know if the charms with crystals are being charged now even with the purchase of the lady abcdior? I was told they are no longer free by the SA when visiting the store earlier today, but I thought that was strange. All this time I thought customers can pick 3 charms including crystal ones.


----------



## desertchic

cc_m said:


> Does anyone know if the charms with crystals are being charged now even with the purchase of the lady abcdior? I was told they are no longer free by the SA when visiting the store earlier today, but I thought that was strange. All this time I thought customers can pick 3 charms including crystal ones.


When I purchased mine about a year ago, they had a selection of non-crystal charms that qualified for the 3 included with the bag; if you wanted something outside of that pre-selected assortment (ie something with crystals), you had to pay for it.


----------



## Chanellover2015

This must be new as when I purchased mine I could select any charms. With or without rhinestones. No extra charge.


----------

